# SA AHB Xmas Case 2005



## Boots

I'm definitely in again.

With the new additions, it may turn into a AHB Christmas Pallet :beer: 

There was a fantastic range of beers, and the more brewers = better diversity.


----------



## GMK

As we are almost half way thru the year now....

Thought i would bring this topic back upto the fore front.

It might be good to start planning your Xmas Case entry NOW...

Also would be good to get a show of hands for all those brewers who are interested in :
- organising the xmas case swap
- brewing beer for the xmas case.

Also need to decide whether it will be locally state based or national.

Open to your comments...


----------



## wee stu

I reckon we should keep them state based - makes numbers more managable and cuts transport costs. Last year SA and WA did one, I would be surprised if Qld, NSW and Vic could'nt get the numbers up this year. 

Brewers in far flung and rural hinterlands might be adopted by another state, as Pint of Lager was by SA last year. That way the transport costs are still kept relatively low - just the cost of a couple of cartons, not a dozen or more traversing this wide brown land. I found last year that bus freight was a good way to go when shipping a full carton of beer around the country.

As I did last year, I am happy to act as the Adelaide central drop off and collection point, and to be the base for putting finished cases together - with help! (thanks to Kai and GMK for the labour last year). I presume GMK will act as the Northern collection point again, all we need is someone from down South to be a drop off and collection point and we are back in business. 

My brew this year will be The Lifted Kilt Wee Heavy - due to be brewed in the 4 to 6 weeks. It already has a cheeky label ready to go  

The Xmas case was a great idea last year, looking forward to this one already.


----------



## dicko

My hand is up for an entry.
I have no idea what I will be brewing yet, maybe a good old aussie lager - I will see how the one I did yesterday turns out.
I also have a "very" robust porter that I have just bottled and kegged and it is showing signs of being acceptable.
Will there be designated brews?
Cheers


----------



## wee stu

dicko said:


> Will there be designated brews?
> Cheers
> [post="63612"][/post]​



Last year the idea was put in a beer you are pleased with and is brewed at your current level of brewing, or something like that. 
This was great, because it resulted in a very varied collection of, mostly, great beers. I would say no designated brews. By all means brew a special batch for the case, otherwise put in a beer your are pleased with and would like to share with your peers.

SA tally is now:

GMK
wee stu
dicko

bring em on croweaters :beer:


----------



## SteveSA

I'm in. Originally I had planned a Wee Heavy but I'll leave that to our soon-to-be stereo-typed skirt lifter  

This year I think I'll give a Munich Dunkel a go.

Steve


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Count me in on the SA one.
Happy to be Southern Adelaide distributor too.

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK

Fantastic guys - there is an All Grain recipe i have been wanting to do for a while - but it will need to be brewed by end of August.

I will brew an All Grain Tois Pistoles clone, and an All Grain Fullers ESB
and split my entries up as a stuby of each.

SA tally is now:

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
TDA

We cant let the other StAtes beat us in numbers.

As Wee Stu said "The beers and the variety were great".


----------



## Boots

I'm in. One suggestion I have from last year is that we have a thread per state where we put the recipes / processes. That way we can learn about the ingredients / processes we haven't personally used before.


----------



## Crispy

Add me to the list..

I prolly do an APA or a wheat....

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## wee stu

SA leading the way (for now at least)

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy

I like boots idea, and we may have to split the thread by states soon, anyway just to keep track of the various cases.


----------



## AnthonyMac

You can add me to that rapidly growing list aswell. I throroughly enjoyed the opportunity to sample the variety last year. i've got a few brews on the go at the moment, and depending on how they turn out, could possibly contribute either a Pilsener or an Altbier. First time for both styles so a bit up in the air. Happy to volunteer the labour to divi up the collection at Stu's also.


----------



## Kai

I'm in too. No idea what I'm going to enter, but I've been brewing up a storm lately so I'm sure I'll be able to find something. Maybe an american brown, stu 

When this thread gets a bit more long and convoluted I think we'll split it into a thread for every participating state, as boots suggests.


----------



## Jazman

Im in as well but this time i have more time to do a brew for this i may brew a pils or some sort of lager and may use just New Zealand Grown hops if my exeriment works


----------



## wee stu

SA case now up to:

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Boots

Looking good, now how about a few more new faces??


----------



## jayse

wee stu said:


> SA case now up to:
> 
> 
> Looking good, now how about a few more new faces??
> [post="63697"][/post]​



Add my name there fellow brewsworthingtons!


GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Boots
Jayse


Since i've been loving you
Jayse


----------



## wee stu

wee stu said:


> Looking good, now how about a few more new faces??
> [post="63697"][/post]​



Come on floccingtons, you can come in if you want  



Batz said:


> Guys
> Don't be afraid to join this Xmas case , all welcome here.
> Taste a few different brews
> [post="63702"][/post]​



Spot on Batz, this is a great way to taste a wide range of brews, from a variety of brewing styles. I *know* there are a lot of new SA brewers out there since last year, don't be shy about coming forward, put in your best/favourite beer and join in the fun  



AnthonyMac said:


> Happy to volunteer the labour to divi up the collection at Stu's also.
> [post="63649"][/post]​



At this rate, I might be calling on you to help out with storage space, neighbour!


----------



## Gulf Brewery

wee stu said:


> [Come on floccingtons, you can come in if you want



What about a floccington that is also a microbrewington?

I will be in - it may be a commercial beer or it may be one of my own.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Joel

So... What are the rules/time frames for this?

I still have to get my ag setup build yet. Should only take another month or so  This may give me some motivation to get brewing.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Joel said:


> So... What are the rules/time frames for this?
> 
> I still have to get my ag setup build yet. Should only take another month or so  This may give me some motivation to get brewing.
> [post="63729"][/post]​



I'll give you a hint Joel, check the thread title  !

Seriously though, have it brewed and bottled by the beginning of December and you'll be apples mate.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kai

Gulf Brewery said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Come on floccingtons, you can come in if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about a floccington that is also a microbrewington?
> 
> I will be in - it may be a commercial beer or it may be one of my own.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I was thinking of chucking in a carton of west end for my entry.

Sorry, pedro. In all serious I'd look forward to some of Gulf Brewery's finest being part of my xmas case.


----------



## WildebeestAttack

I'd be happy to contribute.

Only just started AG, but am already onto my 6th batch. More than happy to share.


----------



## hawkesy

I'm in the same boat as WildebeestAttack (I'm only up to No. 4). Sounds like a good Idea count me in. I was thinking of an AG Alt or an Irish red. Can we get a post of the rules/guidelines? I had a quick look at past posts, too much info to crunch through.

I can drop of at GMK's and hopefully help out with labour when it's required (sounds like a good excuse for a beer anyway)

Cheers


----------



## Kai

No rules other than brew your own. Last year we tried to provide two bottles for every other participating brewer, and it worked out to around a carton's worth. Preferably two bottles of the same beer, though if you want to provide two different beers that's ok as a few people did that last year.

Stu might call for final numbers at some point, which will help let you know how many beers you'll need to provide.


----------



## wee stu

Kai said:


> No rules other than brew your own. Last year we tried to provide two bottles for every other participating brewer, and it worked out to around a carton's worth. Preferably two bottles of the same beer, though if you want to provide two different beers that's ok as a few people did that last year.
> 
> Stu might call for final numbers at some point, which will help let you know how many beers you'll need to provide.
> [post="63740"][/post]​



2 points here - 
1) re no rules, means you don't *have* to be all grain. Brew your best and put it in, OK  
2) This is GMK's baby. I am a distribution point, he is the loigistics manager :blink: 

Mind you, the way we are going, Ben Hur must have been a midget!! Current tally

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Boots
Jayse
Gulf/Pedro
Joel
WildebeestAttack
hawkesy

that's 15 so far, and as far as i can tell, by delivery time all will be all grain, except for maybe Kai  - mind you, once he is old enough to leave home that will all change!


----------



## Kai

Ouch, low blow!


----------



## Darren

Stu/Ken,
I would be in but I know I won't be able to deliver.
I cannot even find the time to bottle any beers these days.
d


----------



## wee stu

Darren said:


> I would be in but I know I won't be able to deliver.
> I cannot even find the time to bottle any beers these days.
> d
> [post="63752"][/post]​



That's OK Darren, 24 kegs are quite acceptable.


----------



## Darren

Stu
Now a keg swap would be good. Pity I am a pin-lock keger!


----------



## roach

Add me to the list

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Boots
Jayse
Gulf/Pedro
Joel
WildebeestAt
ROACH


----------



## Crispy

My neighbor (Simon) has started brewing AG and although not a participant of this forum, is keen to be involved.

if that is ok with you guys....

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Boots
Jayse
Gulf/Pedro
Joel
WildebeestAt
ROACH
Simon


Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## tdh

I'm Idi.

Amin.

Could be a commercial of mine or a home job.

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Boots
Jayse
Gulf/Pedro
Joel
WildebeestAt
ROACH
Simon
tdh


----------



## wee stu

17 entries and still counting!

I feel I am going to need that extra storage space AnthonyMac

Do we need a cap - maybe stop at 25 - that way we all either get one carton of 24 longnecks or 2 cartons of 48 stubbies :chug: :beer:  

I am looking forward to this xmas!


----------



## GMK

If we go over 25 people - will need to brew 2 batches then - would give greater variety.

But it is upto you guys.

can the 17 who have allready put their hands up let me know if they want it capped at 25 or not.

Thanks guys


----------



## SteveSA

So long as it's good beer I'm not fussed how many are in. It just means that everybody may have to supply more than one container to take it away in.

Stu,
Anthony's got shedloads of room. Maybe it would be better to use his place as a collection point and yours as overflow? Just a thought. May save you some brownie points too.

Steve


----------



## wee stu

SteveSA said:


> So long as it's good beer I'm not fussed how many are in. It just means that everybody may have to supply more than one container to take it away in.
> 
> Stu,
> Anthony's got shedloads of room. Maybe it would be better to use his place as a collection point and yours as overflow? Just a thought. May save you some brownie points too.
> 
> Steve
> [post="63818"][/post]​



But can the young man be trusted with such responsibility <_< ? 
It might not be a bad idea if he is willing, just as central really but loads more storage space, I agree. 

The man collects sheds like other brewers collect fridges, and I collect brownie points. B)


----------



## Boots

Guys, my brewing has come a long way in the last 12 months, but I'm still not twice the brewer I used to be ... so I'd only count me once


----------



## wee stu

Boots said:


> Guys, my brewing has come a long way in the last 12 months, but I'm still not twice the brewer I used to be ... so I'd only count me once
> [post="63831"][/post]​


 Ahem, that would be 16 brewers then :blink: 

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Jayse
Gulf/Pedro
Joel
WildebeestAt
ROACH
Simon
tdh


----------



## GMK

I have one request to cap it at 25....

anyone else want it capped at 25 so that u only have to do one brew...


----------



## kirem

Yeah, I will be in as well.

I will be overseas until November, when is the drop off time?


----------



## wee stu

kirem said:


> Yeah, I will be in as well.
> 
> I will be overseas until November, when is the drop off time?
> [post="63848"][/post]​



Yet to work that out - last time we did the divvy up on 12 December, so drop off was sometime in the week or so before that. probably much the same this time around. So, back up to 17

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Jayse
Gulf/Pedro
Joel
WildebeestAt
ROACH
Simon
tdh 
kirem

I know, repeatedly redoing the list is boring, but we got into a bit of trouble remembering last year, and that was only 14!, and we have already stuffed up the list once this year.


----------



## GMK

not we wee stu......YOU


----------



## Joel

I reckon 25 is a good cap. 

Now I need to go and get some tallies... I ain't giving away my precious Grolsch bottles :angry: 

p.s. if anyone has some Grolsch swingtops they aren't using I'd be happy to take them off your hands


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

You missed out on including the SA Beer Label Designer of 2004.

The updated list:

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Jayse
Gulf/Pedro
Joel
WildebeestAt
ROACH
Simon
tdh 
kirem
Jazman


----------



## roach

Just a minor style correction so my nick isn't SHOUTING

The updated list:

GMK
wee stu
dicko
SteveSA
The Drunk Arab
Boots
Crispy
Anthonymac
Kai
Jayse
Gulf/Pedro
Joel
WildebeestAt
roach
Simon
tdh 
kirem
Jazman


----------



## wee stu

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> You missed out on including the SA Beer Label Designer of 2004.
> 
> [post="63865"][/post]​



I knew there was a reason I kept redoing the list!


----------



## Jazman

Thanks TdA I have plenty of those labels left for this years one too 

so u all remember the word

FIELDERS


----------



## fergi

yes i would like to be in the xmas thingy,i am going to do a coles homebrand with a kilo of sugar,it will be great fellas to swap some good beer around
cheers
fergi

ps .i mean it will be nice to GET some good beer


----------



## Kai




----------



## Aaron

You can count me in.

Not sure what I will make yet.

Will have to think up something interesting.


----------



## wee stu

latest update:

1 GMK
2 wee stu
3 dicko
4 SteveSA
5 The Drunk Arab
6 Boots
7 Crispy
8 AnthonyMac
9 Kai
10 Jayse
11 Gulf/Pedro
12 Joel
13 WildebeestAt
14 roach
15 Simon
16 tdh 
17 kirem
18 Jazman
19 Aaron


----------



## Kai

I've been pondering my entry, and after sniffing a few hop buckets at grumpy's today, I reckon I might brew an american brown using simcoe and amarillo. We'll see how we feel in weeks to come.


----------



## fergi

hey i dont see my name on that list
fergi


----------



## dicko

Hi South Aussie brewers

Thats quite along list (even without fergy's name).  
I am glad I have increased the capacity of my brewery to 50 litre batches.
Looks like a double brew may be needed to accomodate all participants  
On reflection I would hate to swap a really good robust Porter or an Aussie lager that has been faithfully lagered for months for a bottle of Coles no name kit with sugar :lol: h34r:

Cheers


----------



## fergi

ok dicko the games over,i was only joking,i will brew<<ferment> somthing from grumpys range if you guys let me in 

fergi


----------



## wee stu

latest update:

1 GMK
2 wee stu
3 dicko
4 SteveSA
5 The Drunk Arab
6 Boots
7 Crispy
8 AnthonyMac
9 Kai
10 Jayse
11 Gulf/Pedro
12 Joel
13 WildebeestAt
14 roach
15 Simon
16 tdh 
17 kirem
18 Jazman
19 Aaron
20 fergi (?? - shall we let the joker in :unsure: ??)


----------



## fergi

whew, thought all i was going to get was a pair of socks for xmas,anyway stu i reckon as i was born in motherwell that would have got me in
fergi


----------



## GMK

Let Fergi in - as long he was only joking....:mellow:

Might have to get him to brew it at teh BrewInn Barossa for authentication/quality control purposes....  

Seriously though - as dicko points out - this should be viewed as brewing your best beer or a beer taht you brew very well and often.

This will make it a good Xmas...


----------



## Aaron

We should all work out what we are going to submit.

We don't want to end up with 10 APAs and 10 stous or something. That said my APA has been my best beer so far


----------



## GMK

my beers will be a bitter of some kind and hopefully a belgian golden Draak or Trios Pistoles...

What would you guys like?


----------



## fergi

i dont think it really matters if we end up with 10 stouts and 10 ales ,it will be nice to see how every one differs in their process,but i do agree with you arron it would be nice to get a collection of different beers but in the end its all about trying other peoples beer
fergi


----------



## fergi

just an idea here,when we do the xmas thingy why dont we set up a downloadable score sheet on ahb and when we try the xmas beers mark each one and then post the results
fergi


----------



## dicko

Hi Fergi,
Go for it mate.
only jokin' before :lol: 
You might need to do a - dare i say it "two can brew", if we have as many entrants as is listed :lol: 
A brew from Grumpys list will more than satisfy most critics  so brew away!!
Cheers


----------



## hawkesy

Right you lot, you haven't even tried my beer and you have kicked me off the list!


----------



## Jazman

so updated list ????????


1 GMK
2 wee stu
3 dicko
4 SteveSA
5 The Drunk Arab
6 Boots
7 Crispy
8 AnthonyMac
9 Kai
10 Jayse
11 Gulf/Pedro
12 Joel
13 WildebeestAt
14 roach
15 Simon
16 tdh 
17 kirem
18 Jazman
19 Aaron
20 fergi 
21 hawksey

22 iand ?????????? i got to ask him


----------



## GMK

I dont like the idea of a score sheet...very hard to judge different style/class beers against each other.

happy with a feedback sheet.....and a recipe sheet.


----------



## Aaron

GMK said:


> I dont like the idea of a score sheet...very hard to judge different style/class beers against each other.
> 
> happy with a feedback sheet.....and a recipe sheet.
> [post="64041"][/post]​



I think we should all provide reicipes with the beer so we can make each others beer if we wish. I would also like to see how others rate my beer.


----------



## Kai

Crikey! The list is getting long. Ken, are we still going to do two bottles each or limit it to just one to keep it at a case? I seem to recall that we did two bottles last year only because we hada smaller number of people involved.


----------



## Jazman

i reckon 2 bottles more beer to chose from plus then i can plan a brew just for the xmas case


----------



## Aaron

Kai said:


> Crikey! The list is getting long. Ken, are we still going to do two bottles each or limit it to just one to keep it at a case? I seem to recall that we did two bottles last year only because we hada smaller number of people involved.
> [post="64111"][/post]​



I think 1 may be a good idea with these numbers. Two each is a whole lot of beer.


----------



## chiller

Aaron said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey! The list is getting long. Ken, are we still going to do two bottles each or limit it to just one to keep it at a case? I seem to recall that we did two bottles last year only because we hada smaller number of people involved.
> [post="64111"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1 may be a good idea with these numbers. Two each is a whole lot of beer.
> [post="64123"][/post]​
Click to expand...



I was considering a Belgian trippel -- would that be ok?

Steve


----------



## JSB

Yep count me in !!!!!

I recken a nice American Brown.......mmmmmm

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Jazman

so new list




1 GMK
2 wee stu
3 dicko
4 SteveSA
5 The Drunk Arab
6 Boots
7 Crispy
8 AnthonyMac
9 Kai
10 Jayse
11 Gulf/Pedro
12 Joel
13 WildebeestAt
14 roach
15 Simon
16 tdh 
17 kirem
18 Jazman
19 Aaron
20 fergi 
21 hawksey
22 Chiller 
23 Jsb

24 iand ?????????? i got to ask him 

Triple sounds good


----------



## GMK

Ok - we limit to 25 people - we each supply 48 stubbies of beer - either 48 of the same brew of 24 ea of 2 different brews yor choice.

Happy to take reserves for those that pull out at the end...
But cant see many people doing that


----------



## Jazman

the latest iand is in




1 GMK
2 wee stu
3 dicko
4 SteveSA
5 The Drunk Arab
6 Boots
7 Crispy
8 AnthonyMac
9 Kai
10 Jayse
11 Gulf/Pedro
12 Joel
13 WildebeestAt
14 roach
15 Simon
16 tdh 
17 kirem
18 Jazman
19 Aaron
20 fergi 
21 hawksey
22 Chiller 
23 Jsb
24 iand


----------



## wee stu

Do any of you guys realise fergi comes from Motherwell :wacko: ?

Currently we have room for one more, any takers?

My preference is for stubbies also, 48 stubbies is still far less than one batch of beer, and you will be getting 2 cartons of other brewer's best efforts in return  

Like GMK says, if you put in 2 different brews you still keep more than half for yourself, and the case variety grows. Not that variety is likely to be a problem, if last year is any indication.

I would say forget scoresheets. This is not a competition, it is a wonderful bit of end of year fun. If you love a beer: tell the world via AHB, or just PM the brewer.

Motherwell :excl: 

Welcome aboard fergi


----------



## Kai

Where the heck is motherwell?


----------



## wee stu

Kai said:


> Where the heck is motherwell?
> [post="64309"][/post]​



In the twilight zone h34r: 

Seriously, somewhere in Scotland - but West of Edinburgh


----------



## GMK

so Wee Stu now has a scotish mate - now the Coles Home Brand Kits Make Tight arsed Scotish Sense.... h34r:


----------



## fergi

hey ken,two T,s in scottish thank you,any way stu we both know us scots are the most kind hearted people in the world
fergi


----------



## GMK

I think i just got TOLD....

Again :lol:


----------



## GMK

wee stu said:


> Ken, I have a Landlord(ish) beer - from the Beer Captured source material, roughly - waiting to be bottled.
> 
> We will have to organise a tasting session in a little while
> [post="64303"][/post]​




Done Wee Stu - can try and organise around you trying out your new Mash Tun...

Now i just need to find a commercial example somewhere in Adelaide.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

GMK said:


> Now i just need to find a commercial example somewhere in Adelaide.
> [post="64403"][/post]​



Celebrations, 322 Greenhill Rd , Glenside have had it before GMK.


----------



## wee stu

fergi said:


> hey ken,two T,s in scottish thank you,any way stu we both know us scotts are the most kind hearted people in the world
> fergi
> [post="64389"][/post]​



Ah, but only one t in Scots


----------



## MAH

OK, I'll fill the last spot. A reckon a Mild will be on my brew list for this.

1 GMK
2 wee stu
3 dicko
4 SteveSA
5 The Drunk Arab
6 Boots
7 Crispy
8 AnthonyMac
9 Kai
10 Jayse
11 Gulf/Pedro
12 Joel
13 WildebeestAt
14 roach
15 Simon
16 tdh 
17 kirem
18 Jazman
19 Aaron
20 fergi 
21 hawksey
22 Chiller 
23 Jsb
24 iand
25 MAH

Cheers
MAH


----------



## wee stu

Welcome aboard Mark.

That is looking like one awesome list!

If people are looking for bottles as they brew, let me know. I sometimes have access to cartons of empty crown stubbies I can let you have for $2 a carton (all money goes to my work social club). 

But don't ask me for any now, my current stock is all spoken for, isn't it kai, anthonymac and crispy?.


----------



## GMK

Ok - the SA Xmas Case is an awesome List...

Now declared it Locked in and Loaded.

Happy to take a reservist or 2 in case someone pulls out later...


----------



## dicko

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just need to find a commercial example somewhere in Adelaide.
> [post="64403"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrations, 322 Greenhill Rd , Glenside have had it before GMK.
> [post="64411"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Hi TDA,
Would they have Youngs London Ale as well????

Back to the thread-
I used to know all the Adelaide AG fellas :lol: :chug: :unsure: 
Should be a good xmas case

Cheers


----------



## Kai

wee stu said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the heck is motherwell?
> [post="64309"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the twilight zone h34r:
> 
> Seriously, somewhere in Scotland - but West of Edinburgh
> [post="64314"][/post]​
Click to expand...



There I was thinking it was yet another suburb of Adelaide I didn't know.


----------



## AnthonyMac

wee stu said:


> SteveSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> Stu,
> Anthony's got shedloads of room. Maybe it would be better to use his place as a collection point and yours as overflow? Just a thought. May save you some brownie points too.
> 
> Steve
> [post="63818"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But can the young man be trusted with such responsibility <_< ?
> It might not be a bad idea if he is willing, just as central really but loads more storage space, I agree.
> 
> The man collects sheds like other brewers collect fridges, and I collect brownie points. B)
> [post="63823"][/post]​
Click to expand...


No problem with the storage, distribution, or general safety of the bottles at my place. And thanks for the volunteering SteveSA! By the looks of things, i may need to clear a few sq kms of space though. This year looks fantastic, brewers. Can't wait for it. May even test the equipment with a 50 litre batch. That'll be fun!!! 

AnthonyMac


----------



## wee stu

Is mrs wee stu going to be happy with you AnthonyMac :super: 

I will, of course, lend a hand when it comes time to sorting out the individual cases for distribution :beer: .


----------



## AnthonyMac

Well with that sorted, I figure that all Southern brewers, or for those to whom Edwardstown is the most convenient drop off/pick up point, PM me for address etc. I will be sure to have plenty of my own drinking brews on hand to avoid temptation to dabble in what shoud not be dabbled in. 

Cheers

AnthonyMac


----------



## Aaron

so is everyone still in? I am doing the first of my two brews for the xmas case this weekend. Will give it plenty of time to mature in the bottle. Though it will make it hard not to drink it. I have good storage though. Just need to find a bunch more stubbies now.

Making a kind of apa type beer. Thinking a proter for my other. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## wee stu

Still hoping the kilt lifter wee heavy will be my entry. although I've come back from a week in vic to a slow, but not yet stuck ferment, tasting the grouse out of the primary  

and the rest of us...................?


----------



## Kai

It's on my to-do list.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Still deciding, leaning towards an Oktoberfest.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kai

OK, I have a *RASPBERRY WHEAT* and a *SMOKED CHILLI ALE* ready for the case. I'm sure you'll all really, really enjoy them.



....kidding, I haven't actually decided what I'll be putting in yet. I did want to pop in and remind everyone to get brewing, though


----------



## Aaron

Well I thought the raspberry wheat was good. I have beer one in secondary. I have beer 2 formulated and it will be made in a few weeks time.


----------



## WildebeestAttack

Have bottled up a couple of batches - a pale (with saaz hops) and a brown (EKG), both using Belgian Abbey 2 Wyeast. The pale one is one of my standard brews, the brown was a moment of madness. I will test it out before inflicting them on you all for Christmas. I may have to make up a substitute if it is that bad. Otherwise they should be well bottle conditioned by then. (Getting ready for a damn honeymoon in 5 weeks has buggered up my brewing schedule - so I hope they are okay)


----------



## hawkesy

G'day all,

Picked up my grains and stuff from the Grumsters on the weekend, my first batch will be an Irish Red. What type of bottles is everyone using? I am quite happy to part with my crown seal bottles as long as I get some back. Yeah I know I'm a tight arse!

Wee Stu can you still get empty crownies from work?

Cheers

Hawkesy


----------



## Kai

At least one of my cartons will be crownies, hawksey. Crown lager ones, though.


----------



## Joel

So we need 50 stubbies each then? Mine will all be of the same style, but maybe not the same batch. I only popped my AG cherry on the weekend, so I'll be doing the same style for a few batches to perfect my process. 

The brewday went without a hitch by the way... Aside from a better efficiency than planned (and the adjustment to the hop additions due to higher gravity). I'll do another post tonight (with pics!) so you can read all about it (or not).

I'll be doing English style bitters, either best or ESB (only real diff is gravity really).

On the bottle side of things, does it really matter if they are crown or screw top?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Joel said:


> So we need 50 stubbies each then? Mine will all be of the same style, but maybe not the same batch. I only popped my AG cherry on the weekend, so I'll be doing the same style for a few batches to perfect my process.
> 
> The brewday went without a hitch by the way... Aside from a better efficiency than planned (and the adjustment to the hop additions due to higher gravity). I'll do another post tonight (with pics!) so you can read all about it (or not).
> 
> I'll be doing English style bitters, either best or ESB (only real diff is gravity really).
> 
> On the bottle side of things, does it really matter if they are crown or screw top?
> [post="73205"][/post]​



Not to me it doesn't. Just use what you have.

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK

SO - how is everyone's Xmas Case coming along.


----------



## roach

GMK said:


> SO - how is everyone's Xmas Case coming along.
> [post="76621"][/post]​


IRA just finishing in the primary and will be in the bottle this weekend. I assume we each need to provide something like 24 stubbies?


----------



## GMK

You need to provide either:
- 48 stubies of 1 type of beer, or
- 24 stubies of 2 types of beer.

I am waiting on the SABSOSA results to determine if my Beers are good enough to go in the Xmas Case.

Hopefully, tonight I will Know.


----------



## roach

GMK said:


> I am waiting on the SABSOSA results to determine if my Beers are good enough to go in the Xmas Case.
> 
> Hopefully, tonight I will Know.
> [post="76633"][/post]​


wouldn't worry about the results from the comps GMK for qualifying into the Xmas case. So long as it is up to your usual standard I am sure it will be fine :huh: I will just get Boots to taste them first since he lives close by.


----------



## SteveSA

Fair Dinkem Dunkel cruising along nicely.


----------



## Gulf Brewery

24 bottles Pedro's Plight already to go. Just need to bottle 24 of something else, maybe an Oktoberfest (if it beats The DrunkArabs at Sabsosa  )


----------



## Jazman

and you guys are stuck wit my exeriments a pils with kiwi hops and a lager with kiwi hops but out of the ferm they taste good to me but then they are bitter atound the 40 ibu mark for those who dont like bitter beer


----------



## hawkesy

Irish Red in CC, hopefully bottling this weekend,

Jury is out on the nest one, I was thinking an IPA maybe.


----------



## Kai

Harold hAlt is just starting to ferment now.


----------



## Boots

Did someone say free samples?? 

Well, I've done the *mumblesintohand*, and the *cough* is in the primary.


----------



## roach

Boots said:


> Did someone say free samples??
> 
> Well, I've done the *mumblesintohand*, and the *cough* is in the primary.
> [post="76667"][/post]​


Boots,
What about a ;cracked demi wheat :lol: ; . 50/50 pils/wheat with a wheat yeast blend


----------



## Aaron

Well I have an apa in the bottle and an ipa in secondary.

I think the apa has turned fairly decent and the tastes of the ipa have been good so far. Going to be a bit bigger than expected as I had a bit of a jump in efficiency.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Oktoberfest about to go in fermenter (well, this week sometime).

Not sure what the other beer will be :unsure: ! Leaning towards an English style IPA.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Joel

Well, I've got half of my contribution in the bottle. It's an English Style Bitter. I haven't had a chance to taste it yet... Got it in the bottle 2 days before being whisked away to on operation to Darwin. Hope it tastes alright...

I'll have 3 weeks at home to get the second half of my contribution down before going to Perth for 4 weeks for another op. And back home for the start of December and Xmas case time!!!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Oktoberfest is in the fermenter. I will be brewing my other contribution later in the year.

Better start organising a list and a delivery date, who wants to volunteer? h34r: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## roach

IRA in the bottle and CAP is in the fermenter.


----------



## Jazman

nz pils bottled and the nz pacific nelson hal beer is also bottled so a bit of experiments with these two


----------



## SteveSA

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Oktoberfest is in the fermenter. I will be brewing my other contribution later in the year.
> 
> Better start organising a list and a delivery date, who wants to volunteer? h34r:
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="78042"][/post]​


Munich Dunkel is plodding along, Scottish is typically talkative too.

AnthonyMac has offered his place at Edwardstown up for a collection point. Chances are brew day and bbq will be on too.  

Steve


----------



## wee stu

Bringing this back up to the top to try and get confirmation that we are all still committed.

For mine, the Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy (complete with award winning label  ) is ready after extended cold conditioning. 

Also brewed a Little Big Man American Indian Pale Ale today for the case. From past experience this is a beer that drinks well quite young.

At last count (June 21) this was the list:

1 GMK
2 wee stu
3 dicko
4 SteveSA
5 The Drunk Arab
6 Boots
7 Crispy
8 AnthonyMac
9 Kai
10 Jayse
11 Gulf/Pedro
12 Joel
13 WildebeestAttacks
14 roach
15 Simon
16 tdh 
17 kirem
18 Jazman
19 Aaron
20 fergi 
21 hawksey
22 Chiller 
23 Jsb
24 iand
25 MAH


----------



## GMK

i am in - the Timothy Taylor - Golden Promise and teh Imperial Chocolate Stout have been brewed for a while now.

Need to vent the pressure on the stout though before Xmas Case Swapping...


----------



## chiller

GMK said:


> Need to vent the pressure on the stout though before Xmas Case Swapping...
> [post="84720"][/post]​






Is that a good sign GMK??


----------



## GMK

No - but the beer tastes good - i only have the 24 left for the xmas case...

we - BBC guys have drunk the rest... they all liked it very much.


----------



## SteveSA

Scottish and Dunkel made. Even did some pretty labels for you Stu.

Ken,
Did you prime with two pieces of chocolate instead of one?

Steve


----------



## MAH

Brewing this weekend Stu. It will be a Mild. Fermentation will be split with S04 and S33. Fast maturing ale, so I've left it to last minute to brew.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## GMK

SteveSA said:


> Scottish and Dunkel made. Even did some pretty labels for you Stu.
> 
> Ken,
> Did you prime with two pieces of chocolate instead of one?
> 
> Steve
> [post="85101"][/post]​




Very Funny Steve.  

I used Choc essence that i was given by Simon from the Port DOck Brewery after i tried his Choc Porter.

Maybe a little bit of Oak Chips


----------



## Aaron

My two brews are in the bottle and have been for a little while now. One is my APA and the other is an IPA that has turned into an Imperial IPA as I had an efficiency jump so it is about 8% ABV.


----------



## jayse

Can still count me in, gunna put a two can farmland lager together right now.
Either that or i'll let you have these two american amber ales i brewed esspecially for yas' all.

How about we make a day of it, the case swap day that is, i can see a BBQ, a brewer or two, a sunny spring afternoon and several beers. :beer:  


friends
Jayse


----------



## wee stu

jayse said:


> How about we make a day of it, the case swap day that is, i can see a BBQ, a brewer or two, a sunny spring afternoon and several beers. :beer:
> 
> Jayse
> [post="85151"][/post]​


 I can see a number of accidents, a few case entries that won't see xmas, and a couple of children on a roof.

Sounds ideal


----------



## Jazman

i have done two experiments with kiwi hops a pils with super alpha,nelson sauvin and saaz (not too Style) and another lager with pacific sunrise,nelson sauvin,nz halletua botled but may have to do another famous Jazman label


----------



## SteveSA

jayse said:


> How about we make a day of it, the case swap day that is, i can see a BBQ, a brewer or two, a sunny spring afternoon and several beers. :beer:
> 
> Jayse
> [post="85151"][/post]​


Sounds good to me. We can have the Inaugural SA March Pump swap at the same time :blink:


----------



## Kai

Sounds like a great idea.

I've brewed but not yet bottled both an american brown and an alt I am still debating including.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Yes, I am still in it Stu.

Oktoberfest is lagering as we speak. Will brew something else when I am back home.

C&B
TDA


----------



## roach

Stu,
CAP and IRA are 'locked and loaded' ready for dispatch.

cheers
roach


----------



## Boots

I'm hoping to still be in, although I'm leaving it very late... and it's only going to get harder to brew in the next few weeks (only 5 weeks till the mini-brewer arrives).

Knowing me, and the vast range of beers I've brewed this year (apa's and esb's) it'll probably be an apa.


----------



## fergi

hi guys,i would like to do some labels for my xmas box too.any ideas where i can get a programme to use,also what paper do you use for the labels,are they the ones that you buy from the computer shops already with the sticky on
cheers
fergi


----------



## Aaron

fergi said:


> hi guys,i would like to do some labels for my xmas box too.any ideas where i can get a programme to use,also what paper do you use for the labels,are they the ones that you buy from the computer shops already with the sticky on
> cheers
> fergi
> [post="85319"][/post]​


All you need is a wordp processor say Open Office, some plain paper, a printer and a glue stick.


----------



## Crispy

I'm still in...


I'll be doing an IPA on Sunday, something big and hoppy and maybe even a Scottish.


Cheers

Crispy


----------



## kirem

Yes I am still in. Brewing this weekend with my new herms setup. still deciding on the style though. trying to come up with something a bit spesh and that is not already being done.

hmm might do an apa.... B)


----------



## Joel

I'll be doing up my batch weekend after next. It'll be a young 'un.


----------



## Kai

American Brown Ale is bottled and labelled. I'm putting in two brews though, not sure yet what the second one will be. I guess I'd better decide soon.


----------



## AnthonyMac

Aaron said:


> fergi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys,i would like to do some labels for my xmas box too.any ideas where i can get a programme to use,also what paper do you use for the labels,are they the ones that you buy from the computer shops already with the sticky on
> cheers
> fergi
> [post="85319"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a wordp processor say Open Office, some plain paper, a printer and a glue stick.
> [post="85322"][/post]​
Click to expand...

I've just come accross this site where you can design and order custom labels. Some of them are pretty good, but of course, it costs. 

www.brewtopia.com.au

Try that, if you like. 

On another note, I've taken the liberty of contacting TDA and GMK re delivery for the Xmas case contributors. We've pencilled in 3 December as a drop off day, then are getting together the following Saturday to do meet and divide appropriately. This will be occurring at my place, as it's reasonably central, and I've plenty of room. It's suggested that pick ups can start from mid afternoon on Saturday 10/12 (providing morning to do the divi-ing up). Addresses etc are available by PMing your closest delivery point. 

Wahtchathink?

AnthonyMac


----------



## wee stu

sounds good to me Anthony, as previously stated I am more than willing to help with the divvy up process.


----------



## Aaron

I am happy to lend a hand in the sorting process if required. The dates etc are fine with me.


----------



## jayse

How about we all just rock up one day with our beers in toe get drunk swap beers go home  :lol: 

So what was it again Iam bottling soda stream, rasberry or cola? :blink: 


Anyway late nite drunkeness aside it all sounds great to me.


Poor Tom
Jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

I'm at Hallett Cove so any of you guys that live in the Southern area can drop of to me anytime up until the 3rd of December. Just PM me prior to the drop off and I will send you my address.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Boots

I'll be brewing mine on thursday. Gotta take the day off to take my daughter for a checkup, so thought I'd slip in a brew.


----------



## Jazman

i reckon kai should ut his tasty ris in the xmas case


----------



## AnthonyMac

jayse said:


> How about we all just rock up one day with our beers in toe get drunk swap beers go home  :lol:
> 
> So what was it again Iam bottling soda stream, rasberry or cola? :blink:
> 
> 
> Anyway late nite drunkeness aside it all sounds great to me.
> 
> 
> Poor Tom
> Jayse
> [post="87327"][/post]​




I can just imagine that, Jayse - 25 drunken brewers with 1300 odd stubbies of beer, trying to divi up. There'd be drunken brawling on the streets and copers around in no time - and that'd be by 3 in the arvo. I prefer the more controlled, sober method. Drunkeness will be for when the job is done. :chug:


----------



## Kai

I'm still good for my promise to help with a controlled, sober sorting of the bottles, Anthony.


----------



## wee stu

Kai said:


> I'm still good for my promise to help with a controlled, sober sorting of the bottles, Anthony.
> [post="87754"][/post]​



I can vouch for Kai's mastery of bottle sorting of the sober and controlled variety.

I too have past experience in this delicate skill and am willing to share my expertise this time around also.


----------



## Boots

Well, the day for me to brew my christmas case beer has come ..... and ... gone....

I spent most of the morning waiting for an appointment for my daughter (bloody surgeon was an hour and a half late) :angry: - so by the time I got home, I didn't have enough time to brew due to commitments tonight.

This is unfortunately going to put me out of the case i reckon, I'm really sorry and hope it doesn't stuff up numbers / organising too much. I'm pretty bummed out about it as there were so many good beers last year, but the baby is expected in the next 3 - 4 weeks, and I have an exam in 1.5 weeks so I'm trying to spend most of the non-existent spare time studying.

I haven't brewed for 3 months, and it's not looking good till early december after the baby arrives (along with my new chest freezer).

 

crying into my commercially brewed beer

boots


----------



## SteveSA

Boots said:


> I haven't brewed for 3 months, and it's not looking good till early december after the baby arrives (along with my new chest freezer).
> [post="88045"][/post]​


That should be an interesting birth :blink: 

Sorry to hear you may have to drop out Boots. Was looking forward to your beer.

Steve


----------



## jayse

hey boots,
I think i'll have to give you some beers anyway even if you can't enter any yourself. I'd be tempted to put down a quick masterbrew, not so much for the case but so you have some beer at home.
Anyway best wishes for the soon to be new boots in 3-4weeks and also the exams.

Jayse


----------



## wee stu

boots, you can still have my contribution to the Xmas case. 

In fact I reckon you ought to get a case from the rest of us anyway - if only to whet the baby's head.


----------



## kirem

Got the ingredients for a Scottish export 80/-

Yeast pack smacked and ready to go in the morn.

How many bottles are required? I only have 330mL stubbies and sparkling wine type 750mL bottles.

K


----------



## Kai

I was going to suggest that boots still gets his case anyway. I think he deserves it.


----------



## Aaron

Kai said:


> I was going to suggest that boots still gets his case anyway. I think he deserves it.
> [post="88078"][/post]​



A top idea. What better way to wet the babies head than with 48 stubbies of Adelaideś finest. Maybe if Kai puts his RIS in you could keep it til the 18th.


----------



## Kai

Let's not get carried away here!


----------



## Boots

Thanks for the gesture guys, I appreciate the generosity, but I really wouldn't feel right doing it without anything of my own to offer.

I might even be able to sneak one in after the exam - which is the bigger roadblock at the moment. With Mrs Boots still working full time, she's pretty worn out of an evening, so I don't get a chance to brew weeknights anymore....

If I get a spare arvo on a weekend, I'll squeeze in a quick turnaround beer ... like a RIS, spiced lager, or similar


----------



## wee stu

kirem said:


> Got the ingredients for a Scottish export 80/-
> 
> Yeast pack smacked and ready to go in the morn.
> 
> How many bottles are required? I only have 330mL stubbies and sparkling wine type 750mL bottles.
> 
> K
> [post="88073"][/post]​



48 stubbies is the go Kirem, 330ml bottles are fine


----------



## AnthonyMac

48 stubbies is the go Kirem, 330ml bottles are fine
[post="88152"][/post]​[/quote]

Thanks Christ for that, coz 330ml bottles are all I have these days, apart from long necks. Sort of felt that i was ripping recipients off a whole 45ml/stubbie, but can't help that, ey? 

Boots - you've been working hard in the baby making factory so I too support a complimentary Xmas case. You deserve it more than us. After all, we've only been making beer. And best of luck with the exams. I don't envy you.


----------



## roach

happy to donate to the Boots xmas case. We need to incentivize AHB'ers in the production of apprenctice brewers, and Boots is doing his bit for the cause :beerbang: .


----------



## SteveSA

Well I'm as incentivized as I've ever been :blink: 

Bottles for Boots campaign has got my vote!

Steve


----------



## GMK

i will back thhe "Beer for Boots" campaighn.

I can also brew Beer for Boots - if it helps out...


----------



## AnthonyMac

If we're going that far, GMK, how about contributing to the cause for vitoms of the recent flood in Slovakia? (i hope the attachement works)


----------



## Kai

Bottles for boots... brings a tear to my eye, it does.


----------



## Boots

I really appreciate everyone's generosity, feeling like a bit of a charity case tho :unsure: 

I may yet get a beer in to it, will definitely be green though.


----------



## wee stu

mmmmmmmm green beer. 

Let me guess, not to be opened until St Patrick's Day  .

Bring it on bootster


----------



## roach

Boots said:


> I really appreciate everyone's generosity, feeling like a bit of a charity case tho :unsure:
> 
> I may yet get a beer in to it, will definitely be green though.
> [post="88471"][/post]​


you are not getting out of it that easy Boots. Double batch next year mate


----------



## wee stu

OK, so finally, after a few false promises, the Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy was bottled today. Including a contribution to the bottles for boots relief campaign  

And the Little Big Man American Indian Pale was racked for cold conditioning.

Looks like I will be meeting my xmas case commitment for another year :super: . 

slainte, stu :beer:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

I have bottled the Oktoberfest and will be racking the Strong Bitter this week.
Anyone dropping their beers off at my place?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jazman

guys i think we may have a spare space in the xmas case As Iand beer will not be ready so maybe some one wants in >>>>>>>>


----------



## AnthonyMac

Pilsener to be bottled this week (or should've been already, really), Porter was bottled a while ago with my half almost gone, so thats 2 more that I can pour into my own belly. 

Discussions at the meeting yesterday (contact Wee Stu for formal minutes), glossed over current numbers of contributors. Anyone got a current tally?


----------



## wee stu

AnthonyMac said:


> Discussions at the meeting yesterday (contact Wee Stu for formal minutes), glossed over current numbers of contributors. Anyone got a current tally?
> [post="92199"][/post]​



Meeting?, wot meeting? I don't remember no meeting  

Weekend? wot weekend? I don't remember no weekend h34r:


----------



## Jazman

so guys it the date the 3rd dec at anthonys joint for the brew day ????if i have it right and im still in


----------



## Aaron

wee stu said:


> AnthonyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussions at the meeting yesterday (contact Wee Stu for formal minutes), glossed over current numbers of contributors. Anyone got a current tally?
> [post="92199"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting?, wot meeting? I don't remember no meeting
> 
> Weekend? wot weekend? I don't remember no weekend h34r:
> [post="92220"][/post]​
Click to expand...

Don't make me post the video.


----------



## AnthonyMac

Jazman said:


> so guys it the date the 3rd dec at anthonys joint for the brew day ????if i have it right and im still in
> [post="92222"][/post]​




3/12 is the day nominated for drop off at respective locations (TDA's, GMK's or AMac's). We'll come together here on 10/12 to divi and collection will will be anytime after say, 1pm?. For those assisting or calling by at an appropriate hour, BBQ will be on so bring some meat if you wanna hang, drink, eat and divi. 

Being sober, Stu, I remember both the meet and the weekend, not to mention the video footage of both afternoon and evening sessions. And your jingle has been stuck in my head for the last 2 days. :beerbang:


----------



## MAH

OK I've been lazy and avoiding the bottling, but it WILL get done this weekend. So I suppose leave mine for a tad to give it time to carbonate properly.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## jayse

AnthonyMac said:


> snipped> And your jingle has been stuck in my head for the last 2 days. :beerbang:
> [post="92373"][/post]​





I only just managed to get it out of my head and you go and bring it all back :beerbang: 
Does the case come with stu in full cheer leader mode on CD?
I haven't laughed that much in years :lol: 


Jayse


----------



## AnthonyMac

jayse said:


> AnthonyMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> snipped> And your jingle has been stuck in my head for the last 2 days. :beerbang:
> [post="92373"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only just managed to get it out of my head and you go and bring it all back :beerbang:
> Does the case come with stu in full cheer leader mode on CD?
> I haven't laughed that much in years :lol:
> 
> 
> Jayse
> [post="92383"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Check out Kai's signature - you'll never forget it. You know, I kinda like it, and think it should be embellished upon, recorded, and released by BMG. Sure fire No. 1.


----------



## Kai

A shoe-in for Australian Idol next year, I think.


----------



## Kai

Hooray, second christmas case beer is bottled; Glacier Summer Ale. It will probably need a week or two more at room temp to come good. Drink it on xmas day or something.


----------



## Joel

Righto,

Bottled "Joel's Rather Ordinary Bitter" today.

Should be right to drink in 2 or 3 weeks hopefully.

Unfortunately, I'll be on deployment to Darwin over Christmas so I won't be able to drink your Glacier Summer Ale on Christmas day Kai.  After I pick up my Xmas case I'll have about a weeks worth of drinking time before I go, and only 5 days when I get back before the everything gets packed up and moved to Newcastle. So... 48 stubbies in 12 drinking days... :chug: 

I wonder if they'll let me take homebrew on a Qantas flight? That way I'll be able to take some up to Darwin with me...


----------



## Kai

No worries Joel, just drink it after chrissy  Look forward to sampling your rather ordinary bitter.

If you want to take beer on a domestic flight just stuff it in your carry-on. I've done that a few times with no drama.


----------



## SteveSA

AnthonyMac said:


> 3/12 is the day nominated for drop off at respective locations (TDA's, GMK's or AMac's). We'll come together here on 10/12 to divi and collection will will be anytime after say, 1pm?. For those assisting or calling by at an appropriate hour, BBQ will be on so bring some meat if you wanna hang, drink, eat and divi.
> [post="92373"][/post]​


Just bringing this back to the top to remind this Sat is drop off and to confirm numbers.

I was going to go through the thread and compile a list but couldn't be arsed. Just add to this one...

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish


----------



## roach

SteveSA said:


> Just bringing this back to the top to remind this Sat is drop off and to confirm numbers.
> 
> I was going to go through the thread and compile a list but couldn't be arsed. Just add to this one...
> 
> SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
> Roach - CAP, IRA
> [post="94104"][/post]​


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter


----------



## GMK

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
> Roach - CAP, IRA
> TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
> GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
> [post="94110"][/post]​


----------



## Aaron

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA


----------



## wee stu

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA


I can't make the 03 drop off date, but will get mine to AnthonyMac's before distribution day on the 10th


----------



## Joel

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter

I hope it turns out all right. I'm not going to be able to give it a taste test before The Day. 

I think Qanta$ may have a problem if tried taking a carton as carry-on... h34r:


----------



## jayse

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.


Mine will get there by the 10th, still not even in bottles yet.


----------



## Crispy

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA


----------



## Crispy

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong


----------



## Kai

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong
Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale


----------



## tdh

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong
Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale 
tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer


----------



## WildebeestAttack

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong
Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale
tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer
Wildebeest Attack - Belguim Freedom Ale and Belgium Dark


----------



## Jazman

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong
Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale
tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer
Wildebeest Attack - Belguim Freedom Ale and Belgium Dark
Jazman -over the ditch pils,and kiwi mongrel lager

plan to go to the get together on the 10th with the goods


----------



## kirem

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong
Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale
tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer
Wildebeest Attack - Belguim Freedom Ale and Belgium Dark
Jazman -over the ditch pils,and kiwi mongrel lager
kirem - 80/-


----------



## AnthonyMac

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong
Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale
tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer
Wildebeest Attack - Belguim Freedom Ale and Belgium Dark
Jazman -over the ditch pils,and kiwi mongrel lager
kirem - 80/- 
AnthonyMac - Black Shitter Porter and The Indicted Pilsener


----------



## Kai

I was feeling reluctant about parting with my babies for this, but looking at the list so far I'm excited. Looking forward to trying some of these beers.


----------



## Gulf Brewery

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong
Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale
tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer
Wildebeest Attack - Belguim Freedom Ale and Belgium Dark
Jazman -over the ditch pils,and kiwi mongrel lager
kirem - 80/- 
AnthonyMac - Black Shitter Porter and The Indicted Pilsener
Pedro - Pedro's Plight


----------



## wee stu

That's 17 reconfirmed (I think pedro is still in  ) and 8 yet to reply. The missing in action, with latest available status reports, are:

boots (abseentee father)
dicko (possible absentee, I'm afraid - work commitments)
Chiller (absentee due to travels and aluminium induced memory defects  )
iand (another absentee father?)

and 

MAH (two milds in search of some bottles, as of Nov 22)
fergi (planning labels - Oct 25)
hawksey (Irish red in cc and maybe an IPA - Sep 12)
Jsb (count me in - a nice american brown - Jun 19)

Confirmation from the last 4 would be welcome. All of you have been online in the last week (though JSB only just) - c'mon guys tell us what is happening.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Jazman

stu iand has pulled out due to his work commitments as i posted a few weeks backs


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...9&t=5834&st=165


----------



## hawkesy

G'day all,

Sorry about the late reply.

I'm still in I will probably pass them on GMK at Fridays BBC Get together.

Cheers


----------



## hawkesy

SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
Roach - CAP, IRA
TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
Aaron - APA, IPA
wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
Crispy - IPA
Simon - English Pale, English Strong
Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale
tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer
Wildebeest Attack - Belguim Freedom Ale and Belgium Dark
Jazman -over the ditch pils,and kiwi mongrel lager
kirem - 80/- 
AnthonyMac - Black Shitter Porter and The Indicted Pilsener
Pedro - Pedro's Plight 
Hawkesy - Irish Red, Rye IPA


----------



## wee stu

Jazman said:


> stu iand has pulled out due to his work commitments as i posted a few weeks backs
> 
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...9&t=5834&st=165
> [post="94524"][/post]​



I remember now, sorry if i was being a little "cute"


----------



## GMK

Wee Stu you are NEVER Cute....


----------



## JSB

Hey guys.....I'm sorry to pull the pin, but I just haven't had time to brew one for the case........just a busy couple of months - I know its a copout but I sincerely apologise

Sorry

JSB


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

So I deduce we need to supply 34 stubbies for our contribution?

Can someone confirm this please.

C&B
TDA


----------



## SteveSA

Yep 34. But still waiting to hear from fergi & MAH


----------



## tdh

yep, pls confirm final stubbie count and what is the deadline again?

tdh


----------



## GMK

well - with the following out until the confirm they are in...
dicko (possible absentee, I'm afraid - work commitments)
Chiller (absentee due to travels and aluminium induced memory defects )
iand (another absentee father?)
JSB

That reduces the no of stubbies down by 8...
I am on the Beer for Boots Campaign so will be supplying him 2 - therefore 40 stubbies...in total.

Upto Others whether supply Beer to "wet the babies" head or not.


----------



## wee stu

Take a deep breath guys, wee stu is at the keyboard :blink:  :unsure: 

OK - We have 18 confirmed contributors, 2 yet to finally confirm (MAH and fergi).

At this stage let's presume all who have not pulled out are still in, ok? In which case we have to fill 20 Xmas cases for the brewers participating, so that means 2 stubbies from each of us to fill each of the other cases - or 38 stubbies each.

However, it has also been suggested we put in a couple of extra stubbies to let boots have a beer and wet the baby's head. Boots has reservations about this generous gesture, but has suggested an alternative, and fittingly festive, gesture. 

Rather than putting in an extra couple of stubbies each for boots, thereby making him feel like a charity case, we put in two bottles each for a charity case of boots' choosing (in this case the women's and childrens hospital were bubs was born). We then auction this case of homebrew off on the main board to any interested AHBers and all proceeds go to the hospital's charity fund. 

Presuming there are no Scrooges among us opposed to a little extra giving at Xmas, this now means we provide *40 stubbies each*, with the final case going to charity. 

1 SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
2 Roach - CAP, IRA
3 TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
4 GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
5 Aaron - APA, IPA
6 wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
7 Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
8 Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
9 Crispy - IPA
10 Simon - English Pale, English Strong
11 Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale
12 tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer
13 Wildebeest Attack - Belguim Freedom Ale and Belgium Dark
14 Jazman -over the ditch pils,and kiwi mongrel lager
15 kirem - 80/- 
16 AnthonyMac - Black Shitter Porter and The Indicted Pilsener
17 Pedro - Pedro's Plight 
18 Hawkesy - Irish Red, Rye IPA 
19 MAH - two milds in search of bottles 
20 fergi - yet to cofirm
21 the charity case

AnthonyMac, GMK and TDA are the distribution hubs, they can explain the details of that process - but all beers have to find their way to AnthonyMacs place by about midday on Saturday 10th December for the final divvy up.

I am holidaying in Mildura this weekend, but if I hear no major objectons I shall launch the auction before I leave on Friday morning. OK???


----------



## Kai

hehe charity case


----------



## Aaron

Sounds good Stu. More than happy to contribute to the charity. Leaves me some extras to bring to AnthonyMacs on pickup day for sampling.


----------



## tangent

This might be an opportunity for people who weren't in the original group to donate a stubbie.


----------



## fergi

wee stu said:


> Take a deep breath guys, wee stu is at the keyboard :blink:  :unsure:
> 
> OK - We have 18 confirmed contributors, 2 yet to finally confirm (MAH and fergi).
> 
> At this stage let's presume all who have not pulled out are still in, ok? In which case we have to fill 20 Xmas cases for the brewers participating, so that means 2 stubbies from each of us to fill each of the other cases - or 38 stubbies each.
> 
> However, it has also been suggested we put in a couple of extra stubbies to let boots have a beer and wet the baby's head. Boots has reservations about this generous gesture, but has suggested an alternative, and fittingly festive, gesture.
> 
> Rather than putting in an extra couple of stubbies each for boots, thereby making him feel like a charity case, we put in two bottles each for a charity case of boots' choosing (in this case the women's and childrens hospital were bubs was born). We then auction this case of homebrew off on the main board to any interested AHBers and all proceeds go to the hospital's charity fund.
> 
> Presuming there are no Scrooges among us opposed to a little extra giving at Xmas, this now means we provide *40 stubbies each*, with the final case going to charity.
> 
> 1 SteveSA - Munich Dunkel, Scottish
> 2 Roach - CAP, IRA
> 3 TDA - Oktoberfest, Special Bitter
> 4 GMK - Timothy Taylor LandLord Ale & Imperial Chocolate Stout
> 5 Aaron - APA, IPA
> 6 wee stu - Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy, Little Big Man AIPA
> 7 Joel - Rather Ordinary Bitter
> 8 Jayse- skunkfart original pale ale, RUSH 2112.
> 9 Crispy - IPA
> 10 Simon - English Pale, English Strong
> 11 Kai - American brown ale, Glacier summer ale
> 12 tdh - Goldrush Steam Beer
> 13 Wildebeest Attack - Belguim Freedom Ale and Belgium Dark
> 14 Jazman -over the ditch pils,and kiwi mongrel lager
> 15 kirem - 80/-
> 16 AnthonyMac - Black Shitter Porter and The Indicted Pilsener
> 17 Pedro - Pedro's Plight
> 18 Hawkesy - Irish Red, Rye IPA
> 19 MAH - two milds in search of bottles
> 20 fergi - hamley bridge pale ale..APA
> 21 the charity case
> 
> AnthonyMac, GMK and TDA are the distribution hubs, they can explain the details of that process - but all beers have to find their way to AnthonyMacs place by about midday on Saturday 10th December for the final divvy up.
> 
> I am holidaying in Mildura this weekend, but if I hear no major objectons I shall launch the auction before I leave on Friday morning. OK???
> [post="94791"][/post]​


----------



## wee stu

tangent said:


> This might be an opportunity for people who weren't in the original group to donate a stubbie.
> [post="94807"][/post]​



I was going to suggest exactly this when I opened the auction thread. Does this mean some of your inaugural all grain is now becoming a charity case (or at least part thereof?). :beer:


----------



## wee stu

fergi said:


> 20 fergi - hamley bridge pale ale..APA
> 
> [post="94817"][/post]​



Bewdy, fergi.


----------



## AnthonyMac

Clear as mud, Stu, and very much looking forward to the up and coming events and opportunities to meet unmet brewers on 10/12 or before.

I will possibly mention the auction to a few friends who have an adequate interest and appreciation for beer. They certainly need to pass the appreciation test before bidding. Possibly 3 or 4 of em.


----------



## wee stu

AnthonyMac said:


> Clear as mud, Stu, and very much looking forward to the up and coming events and opportunities to meet unmet brewers on 10/12 or before.
> 
> I will possibly mention the auction to a few friends who have an adequate interest and appreciation for beer. They certainly need to pass the appreciation test before bidding. Possibly 3 or 4 of em.
> [post="94876"][/post]​



As long as you, or other AHB members place the bids on their behalf I see nothing wrong with this. I await the bidding frenzy.


----------



## big d

are you going to open up a seperate thread for the auction stu.wouldnt mind putting in a bid or so as if i win i can collect in january.  
and share the spoils with the adelaide brewcrew.

cheers
big d


----------



## Aaron

big d said:


> and share the spoils with the adelaide brewcrew.
> [post="94887"][/post]​


I think we make this a condition of entering the auction.


----------



## tangent

i'm sure i can dig up the last partial or the latest ag Stu!
maybe the oldest partial?


----------



## wee stu

big d said:


> are you going to open up a seperate thread for the auction stu.wouldnt mind putting in a bid or so as if i win i can collect in january.
> and share the spoils with the adelaide brewcrew.
> 
> cheers
> big d
> [post="94887"][/post]​



A few people have raised, privately and off forum, the question of legality concerning such an auction. The concerns are legitimate and must be treated accordingly. For the moment the idea is on hold. Whether it can be resolved in time for this xmas case I am not sure, but it is certainly something worth exploring for future years.

In the meantime, Xmas is the time for giving, so remember the charities, even if it doesn't end up in free beer :super: .


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I have bottled the Oktoberfest and will be racking the Strong Bitter this week.
> Anyone dropping their beers off at my place?
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="90327"][/post]​



If you intend to drop your contribution off to me please let me know by way of a PM, otherwise you may find I wont be home tomorrow.

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

I have only just bottled my Special Bitter so allow it 3 weeks or thereabouts for carbonation.

C&B
TDA


----------



## kirem

Unfortunately I have to withdraw from the xmas case.

As I have just moved state, I had my beer bottled by someone else on Friday.

I was told I had 37L, I should have clicked then, that fermenter doesn't hold 37L! I did the sugar priming calculation based on 37L -120gms.

For some unknown reason 260gms was put in instead and the real quantity is 18.5L. So this beer is now destined for foamarama. So it is best that I withdraw.

I am sorry.

The funny thing is, I work as a Sparkling winemaker and I have carbonation problems with my beer.

K.


----------



## GMK

Pity - u just moved to Mildura - look up Sean and drop by the Mildara Home Brew Club - meet the first Tuesday night of the month - but cant remember what they go by..

Think its the Mallee Mashers...


----------



## wee stu

That's sad news Kirem, I was looking forward to your 80/-.

Good to put a face to the name in the Mildura brewery at the weekend. Next time I am in Mildura, I look forward to catching up with some of your appropriately carbonated beer (and wine for that matter  ).

awrabest, stu


----------



## jayse

Due to complete and utter laziness on my part my beers won't be ready for consumming untill the same time as TDA's. So don't fridge them yet or you'll be complaining about flat sweet beer. As intended though they should be in their prime come the holiday period.

Drinkin', pukin', pissin', and fightin'
Startin' all over again
Jayse


----------



## Joel

So, perhaps we should mnake a list of all those beers we CAN drink. Mine will be 2 weeks in the bottle this Saturday (10th Dec) so it may be alright to sample. Who else has beer that's drinkable right off the bat?

Qantas have told me that I can only take 7kg of carry-on luggage. This equals 10.9375 stubbies. So, I'm planning ways to smuggle on as much as possible... Hopefully I'll get some mates to take some on for me  Darwin is a thirsty place.


----------



## AnthonyMac

I've a pilsener that I need to bottle tonight, so that won't be drinkable until the new year. However, my porter is ready to be cracked open.

On another note, please remember this saturday (10/12) is the start of the collection period. i need to have all contributions at my house by no later than 1pm so we can start dividing them up. For those who may be dropping off and picking up in one trip, please get to my place (PM for details) before 12pm so that we can be positive about all contributions be accounted for, and can start divi-ing with confidence. 

For those wanting to hang around for a chat and a brew, I will have the BBQ clean and available for use, so bring some meat and we'll get it sparked. Chairs wouldn't go astray ether (I've got a fair few, but probably not all of them are totally safe).

For those who have agreed to assist in the dividing process (Kai, Stu, Aaron?????), please get there by about 12 so we can appropriately lubricate with beer and food before the work begins. 

Clear??........as mud. I just hope I've covered everything.

PM for details or whatever, or post if mega confused. 

See ya'll there!!!

AMac


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Roger to that AnthonyMac.

My Oktoberfest is ready to drink, as previously stated the Special Bitter needs 3 weeks in the bottle.

See some of you on Saturday.

C&B
TDA


----------



## SteveSA

Both of mine are ready to drink. Can't be there for the festivities unfortunately. Have a good one guys.

Steve


----------



## AnthonyMac

Also - I've no beer to drink of my own so please bring some along - for me too, if it's not too much to ask. Can't believe I'm totally dry, so did a lazy back to back on Sunday - IPA and another porter. As tempting as it may be, i'm not willing to sap it from the fermenter just yet. 

Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## GMK

ok - mine are ready to drink - opened a bottle the other night..

They both are over primed - so will let a little gas out before saturday...

I will bring soem of my Prototype Mash Paddle Porter for tasting/feedback.


----------



## roach

mine are ready to drink having been in the bottle a few months. prolly overcarbonated though(not bombs!!) so will need to sit for a while b4 pouring. Haven't bottled in 18 months and it shows!!

IIRC I dropped off 48 stubbies and so a couple spare for you and your helpers AnthonyMac.

cheers
roach


----------



## Aaron

Both of my brews are ready to drink. They should both be pretty close to in their prime. I haven't tasted the IPA for a while but the APA was tasting good a week ago.

I will be there by twelve to drop off and to assist.


----------



## AnthonyMac

Noticed that and drank them already - - - - - ha - kidding! Thanks Roach!!! Appreciate it. So there is a little charity in the SA Xmas case after all. :beer:


----------



## Kai

My american brown ale is ready to drink, the glacier summer ale is ready only if you like your beer headless and raw. Drinking one right now, for the sake of science.

I'll be there 11:30-12 for the sorting, anthony. Should be fun.



roach said:


> IIRC I dropped off 48 stubbies and so a couple spare for you and your helpers AnthonyMac.




\0/


----------



## Joel

Tasted my Rather Ordinary Bitter today. It's had almost 2 weeks in the bottle.

The good news is.... it's not disgusting.  

It's not too bad at all. There's a kind of sweetness that I guess comes from the Crystal, and a faint kind of nutty flavour. It was quite lowly carbonated, but that's what I expected after only 11 days in the bottle, and I only bulk primed with 90g dextrose in 21L of beer (about 2 volumes of CO2 by my calcs).

So, it may just be a worthy inclusion into the Xmas Case. :chug:


----------



## wee stu

Both my beers are ready to drink.

The Little Big Man is not so much over carbonated as a trifle exuberant when warm  , isn't it Aaron? I would suggest you drink it youngish and not at room temperature.

The Kilt Lifter wee heavy is very drinkable now, IMHO, but it is a fairly big and heavy beer so you may choose to let it age.

Don't forget to add a little something extra for Santa and charity. The online auction may be off the agenda, but I'm confident those present at Anthony's on Saturday will do something for a good cause  .

(if the last paragraph is too cryptic for you, PM me and I will explain it further - no need to take even this topic needlessly off thread)


----------



## Jazman

both mine are ready but i do pefrer the kiwi mongrel lager


----------



## Kai

Well, that was a great day with some great beers on show, a good effort on the sorting and one or two moments of high action. Pictures to come later


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Thanks to all those who contributed. Going to be some fun nights between now and xmas.

For those in the xmas case, please leave the pils I put in for a few months, it is a bit too bitter right now.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Jazman

also with mine i havent put me famous label one but the beer so with cap J1 is the kiwi mongrel lager and the one with j2 on cap is the kiwi pils both are ready to drink and a good day had by all today


----------



## Aaron

A top day indeed despite a couple of explosions. Some great beers on display too. My personal favourite of the day was Tim's Belgian. 

If everyone that doesn't have really distinctive labels could post a description of their bottles that would be great. There are a few in there I'm not sure about.

Can't wait to drink them.


----------



## GMK

ok - the bottles labelled ICS = Imperial Chocolate Stout - my attempt at a Youngs Double Choc Stout - but over the last few months - choc has diffenitely subsided.
Partial mash/kits & Bits Clone

TT = Timothy Taylor Landlord Ale Clone - AG - the recipe that has Styrian and some belgian biscuit malt in it.

Both my beers are a little too gassy.
Vented them today before delivery - but chill before opening and open slowley.

Who got the charity case.


----------



## wee stu

The Adelaide Womens' and Childrens' Hospital Foundation is better off to the tune of $100, and boots is the proud father of a singularly impressive looking charity chase.

Many thanks to everyone who made extra contributions to the case.


----------



## Boots

After hearing about what's actually in the charity case, I'm increasing my bid (post auction) to $120. It's still nowhere near what the case is worth but it's as much as I can afford at the moment, and i wanted to make sure that all who donated felt it was worthwhile and appreciated.

Top work guys, especially you guys who did all the organising. I'm sorry I couldn't have timed my year a bit better and been more involved <_<  

I will be making the donation in the name of "Aussiehombrewer.com - South Australia" and I'll post the acknowledgement in this thread.

Cheers everyone and merry christmas

Edit: typo


----------



## roach

Well done Boots on a noble gesture and generous bid. 

With a receipt of "Aussiehombrewer.com - South Australia" we will all be making tax deductions!


----------



## WildebeestAttack

What a good day. Look forward to doing something like that again.

Thanks to all who had beers to share. They were all pretty bloody good, so it was hard to pick a favourite.

I take there where no explosions on the way home?

Quick note on my beers - the Airborne Forces Freedom Ale (Belgium thing) is ready to drink now, while the Dark Ale is seriously undercarbonated, so hold off on that one for as long as you can.


----------



## jayse

Hey brewers,
A big thanx to everyone who spent the afternoon juggling around bottles in A'mac's carport and to everyone who put their beers in. :super: 
Looking forward to getting stuck into them all. :chug: 


All my love
Jayse


----------



## Kai

My xmas case has been distributed to all four corners of the beer fridge, aside from the bottles I think were in need of further conditioning. Looking forward to getting stuck in, I reckon the first one will be Hawkesy's Rye IPA, never had a rye beer before.


----------



## GMK

well done to boots on the charity case...

Well done to everyone who helped out and brewed the beers to go into it.

Big thanks to Anthony Mac for volunteering his house for the xmas case swap.

Pity i had to go early - had the Lyndoch Primary School Auction Dinner night - i was on duty and volunteering another home brew lesson - Partial...for the night.


----------



## Aaron

Kai said:


> first one will be Hawkesy's Rye IPA, never had a rye beer before.
> [post="96934"][/post]​


The Rye IPA will be my first too. It is currently chilling in the fridge and will make for refreshing drink at the end of a 38C day.


----------



## Kai

Rye IPA seems a little coffeelike, thought not in a roasty way. Definitely full-bodied. The bitterness is still holding the back half of my tongue hostage.

Next up Crispy's IPA.


----------



## Kai

Surprisingly similar malt flavour on crispy's ipa, if a little less intense. Aroma is nice and subtle, even slightly minty. A little sweetness in the middle but a nice clean finish. Bitterness doesn't linger like Hawkesy's.

Next up Beach Brewery IPA.


----------



## AnthonyMac

Indeed a great day yesterday. Thanks for being so damn helpful on my day of hung overedness.


My brews are both professionally labelled with masking tape and blue texta. The Black Sh*#ter Porter is ready to drink no worries, but the BSVE Pils is definately not. I bottled it only yesterday morning, so leave it for a few weeks at least. It's not one I've tried, so I hope it turns out OK. 

Boots - good man for the increased bid. A worthy cause. PM me to let me know when you want to pick it up. And yeah - try and time child birth a bit better, next time!!!  

Thanks again fellas!!!

AMac


----------



## Kai

Beach Brewery IPA, it's a boy! My bottle frothed over a bit in glass. Settling now though with good lacing.

Lighter than both the other IPAs but still with good body. Same minty aroma as crispy's, yet a little stronger. Well balanced all the way through and finishes with a nice little tickle of bitterness on the sides of the tongue.

Next up pedro's plight.

[EDIT] manjaz's kiwi mongrel lager instead


----------



## Kai

Not bad at all, naz. Nice euro hop aroma even with the kiwi hops. A little grapefruit and some slight dryness in the mouth but it's not detracting at all.

Next up pedro's plight.


----------



## Aaron

I have just finished the Rye IPA. At first I found it a bit cloying and a bit much for me. I think that was because I wasn't familiar with the Rye. After I got into I enjoyed it. The bitterness really does hang around.


----------



## Kai

Pedro's plight,
You're right pedro, a little overcarbed. Head vanished too, but realistically it's not been served under the most ideal conditions considering all the travelling it's done and that it's had a 30 minute chill time. Overtipped the bottle too and got a bit too much yeast in it 

Next up the skunk fart


----------



## Aaron

Just finished TDA's Okto. I wish I could make lagers like this. An excellent drop. A really nice rich malt flavour with just the right bitternes balance. It finishes very clean. A very enjoyable drop.


----------



## Kai

Skunk fart aroma is rich in both hops and malt, wonderful freshness from the hops, nice fruit salad on flavour too. Subtly tart but with body to meet it and a perfect malt backbone. Juicy.

Next up TDA's okto.


----------



## Kai

mmm, malt.

crisp, clean and cold. and wonderful

no more tasting today. this and a wedge of roquefort are a sufficently adequate finale.


----------



## Kai

Okay, maybe just one more. Pedro told us not to drink his pils because it is too bitter, but I'm drinking it anyway. It's too bitter. But, I like it. But, it's yeasty like the light. But, it goes nicely with the cheese.


----------



## wee stu

I wonder if Kai will have any left by Xmas  ??


----------



## Guest Lurker

Come on Kai, you know you can fit one more in.


----------



## Kai

Sure can, but it's one of mine.


----------



## big d

whos doing your typing kai.i thought by this stage of the arvo you would be very nazjamish on words. h34r:  

cheers
big d


----------



## Kai

All these wonderful beers just steer my fingers on the keyboard, Dave. I save the jazmanese for chat.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

My humble apologies for not being able to make it to Anthony Macs. Long story short I did not have a vehicle to do any dropping off and after Fridays Xmas piss up.... well I could not drive a greasy stick up a pigs's arse anyway :blink: . Thank you Gulf Brewery for filling in.  

I had one of the beers go off in my kitchen today so please beware of Simons Old Ale, I would be releasing the gas or fridging it as soon as possible.

I will be beginning the task odf devouring those beers that are ready within 24 hours :chug: .

And thanks for the favourable reviews Aaron and Kai :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jazman

also with gmk beers i would put them in the fridge just incase as they are over carberd


----------



## Kai

Both of Simon's beers are refrigerated.

Having just one more final beer, Aaron's pale ale. Good hops, luxurious malt, but a little yeasty. I'm beginning to think I'm drinking these things too early.

Yours wastefully,


----------



## Linz

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I had one of the beers go off in my kitchen today so please beware of Simons Old Ale, I would be releasing the gas or fridging it as soon as possible.
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="97020"][/post]​




Good to see I wasn't the only Xmas case receiver to get a 'surprise'. Will be reporting back to my giver so he dont feel too bad.

I got NSW's 'surprise'. Mine went off in the garage...

Beerz

Linz


----------



## Kai

Okay, just one more.

I remember trying wildebeest attack's belgian yesterday, and I liked it then. I like it now.

How strong is this, Tim? I'm supposed to be awake by 5:30.


----------



## WildebeestAttack

Heres the recipe for the Belgian.

3.8 kg Pilsner Malt
1.8 kg Munich Malt
250 g Caraamber

20g Saaz Pellets (Mash)
20g Northern Brewer Pellets 10.6 %AA (60 Minutes)
20g Saaz Pellets 4%AA (15 Minutes)
Whirfloc (15 Minutes)

Wyeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II

Wouldn't be surprised if it was around 6 to 7 %. Broke my hydro and didn't take a final reading. Can't find my notes now either to say what it started at, but I think it was around 1.050. That Belgian yeast is pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## jayse

first beer of the rank for me is simons english old.
this beer is perfect, couldn't pick a single fault, can I have a whole case?
Clarity, colour, head retention and carbonation is all 100% spot on

Aroma is malty sweet with caramel notes, very very clean and also perfect

flavour has the alcohol there but not overly warming, the head affect after half a glass is right up there, after a full glass iam in my ellement, very clean flavour, not really overly sweet at all and seems to attenuated extremely well, fermentation is perfect. The alcohol sticks out somewhat but not over the top of the malt really that much, medium body and lovely caramel sweet flavours but not overly sweet at all. Some what very similar to a scotch ale.
Is very clean to me and doesn't have a lot of the complex flavours discribed in the bjcp guideline but to me I would give it close to the maximun score possible if I were to judge it as it is to me a perfect old ale. 

Overall impression is wow man you have done a top job on this beer very top notch. I'am very impressed.	

I'am gunna crawl
Jayse


----------



## Joel

Just finished my first beer from the Xmas case... TDA's Octoberfest. Loved it. TDA can you please post the recipe or PM me it? That's the kind of beer I want to make one day.

Otherwise, I've just finished compiling a drinking list (those tha are ready to go and those that aren't). I think the Black Sh*tter Porter will be next... just to find out if it lives up to it's name.  

Looking forward to some critical appraisal of my beer. I hope you guy's like it as you've all got two of mine...


----------



## Joel

I've got 2 bottles labeled "M3" and "M4" respectively. Whose are they, and what are they?


----------



## jayse

I was about to ask the same question, plus there are some others which iam not sure what they are, i'll post back which ones i mean later.


Jayse


----------



## Kai

Two milds brewed by MAH, I think. Not ready to drink yet, I don't think.


----------



## wee stu

M3 and M4 are indeed MAH's contributions, both milds from the same batch, but M4 is fermented with SAf04 and M3 with SAF33.

Both beers were only bottled on 10 December, so give the little darlings time


----------



## Aaron

I just polished off SteveSA's Dunkel. Another great beer from the xmas case. As he has included the recipe that will be going into my brew list. A really nice rich malt flavour and balanced just right. My only criticism is that it was a little over carbonated for my taste. Probably spot on for style though.


----------



## Jazman

i also had simons old ale a very nice beer and i do agree with jayse assemant of it i wish i had more of it well done simon


----------



## Kai

Just wanted to add that my American Brown ale is a little undercarbed.


----------



## Jazman

but damm nice its malty plus has a good hop/malt aroma blame the cara aroma


----------



## Kai

Just the one beer tonight, Stu's little big man. Pours with very good head, aroma has a little bit of toffee, as is the flavour. Bittering crisp with a little bit of roughness. It does seem to be a little overcarbonated though and the yeast is still in suspension. No more xmas case beers for me till they've all had another week to settle.


----------



## Kai

Thanks jaz


----------



## jayse

ok just had my own beers, I said before they may not be ready yet due to only being bottled on the 1st but they are indeed good to go, enjoy brewers.

All my love
Jayse


----------



## AnthonyMac

I've been through a few now and have really enjoyed the IPA contributions (being an all time personal favorite). Aaron - yours is lovely - be keen to have a look at your recipe to compare it to my own. The Rye IPA was also very very nice. ABBA indeed was a little under carbed, but enjoyed it nonetheless. Have just opened Joels Rather Ordinary Bitter - I reckon I could sit on a few of these for an afternoon. 

Based on Jayse's appraisal of Simon's Old Ale, i've now whacked it in the fridge for tomorrow night. Looking forward to that. 

Joel - the Black Sh*#ter Porter only really lives up to its name after 4+, but it possibly depends on ones metabolism. Look forward to reading your thoughts once consumed, and not to mention excreted. 

I'm not much of a judge, but theres nothing so far thats made my tongue curl or had me heading for the kitchen sink, so great effort so far, brewers!! I'm enjoying them immensely. 

AMac


----------



## jayse

ok i have gone through both simons last nite and both roachs tonite, both brewers beers are awesome and i have writen down quite lenghty notes on all of them so i will proberly post a few here and there but will most likely end up saving them all up and posting them in one hit.

jeez you brewers are good.

If i come across a bad beer amoung any of this lot than sorry i won't hold my tongue, but aside from (name taken out to protect the not so inocent) i don't expect to find any duds at all.


As I walk on down the highway
Jayse


----------



## AnthonyMac

For fear of the unknown, please go easy on me in regard to the BSVE Pils, Jayse. As you know, it was bottled Saturday morning, and I've no idea how successful it will be. All the same, feedback welcome.


----------



## SteveSA

AnthonyMac said:


> For fear of the unknown, please go easy on me in regard to the BSVE Pils, Jayse. As you know, it was bottled Saturday morning, and I've no idea how successful it will be. All the same, feedback welcome.
> [post="97489"][/post]​


heehee... BSVE Pils - Abuse in a Bottle :lol: 

It's not a review - it's a slogan. h34r:


----------



## jayse

Don't worry anythony I won't post anything on the forum that would be embrassing to the brewer if by chance the beer doesn't come up to the high standards. 
That comment was intended for one perticular brewer who claims to be the grand champion of the world so if those beers don't come up to the highest of standards than I won't have too much problem bagging it if you all get my drift.

No quarter
Jayse


----------



## GMK

It is good to know taht we can ALL rely on your ::super: 
- Grand Champion Taste buds.
- Grand Champion Pallete
- Grand Champion Beer Knowledge

And most important of all - your open mindness in accepting adjuncts from outside the German Beer Purity Laws...:beerbang: 

To form an unbiased opinion....


----------



## jayse

I'am not sure I get the meaning of your post GMK, number one my reviews will certianly be very very biased in that they will be what 'I' thought of them.

Never claimed to have great taste buds in fact i smoke a packet of cigarettes a day and certain other weeds.
Never claimed my pallete is great in fact for lunch i'll have a vegimite sandwich and a coopers lite and enjoy them.
Never claimed to have great beer knowledge in fact I'am sure I have ended posts with the statement 'this is my drunken ignorant opinion'

As for adjuncts i have used, flaked maize, torrified wheat, raw wheat, flaked barley, lactose, golden sryup, sugar,dextrose,honey and oatmeal to name a few. 
If you think i'am narrow minded then I'am not gunna argue with that, thats your opinion and your intitled to it.

I'll give honest reports on what 'I' thought of the beers what more can I do?

Hey hey what can I do.
Jayse


----------



## jayse

Ok better get back to the beers and leave all the nonense behind.

The same nite I had simons old I tried his english pale ale.

apperance-Colour was spot on, clarity was not clear but i put that down to yeast being disturbed when opened due to the carbonation being a little high. Head retention was good.

aroma-hops were fragrant/herbal and minty, malt was neutral to slight bready/grainy. yeast character was neutral showing signs of a nice clean fermentation.

Flavour-all similar characters to the aroma, hops were herbal/minty, malt is neutral to slight bready/grainy. Balance is well balnced to dry bitter with a dry bitter herbal aftertaste

overall- dry bitter, thin to medium body,earthy slighty but more herbal/minty.	
Good beer very drinkable if not maybe a little tad to high minty/herbal character but i'am sure thats not out of style.
Some similar qualities to something like a coopers ale in body and malt flavour with the added herbal minty hop flavour and added bitterness. 
not quite what I'd proberly recognize as a true english pale ale in the league of what the bjcp list as classics of the style but a very lovely easy drinking beer.
Possibly the higher carbonation did take a bit away from some aspects.	

wrap-high carbonation,light body, slighty bready malt flavour, minty hop flavour and aroma, easy drinking pale ale.
drank around 9-11c.
Top work again simon, good beer.

drank roachs two beers last nite and i'll be back later to post the drunken notes I put down.

Jayse


----------



## Kai

Hawkesy's Irish Red

Pours with a head I could curl up and go to sleep on. Lovely deep amber colour.

Sweet amd malty with a grainy finish. Carbonation level is perfect.


----------



## Joel

I can't keep up with you guys. Two a night is my limit (I know, I know... piss poor for a brewer. I think I like the brewing more than the drinking).

Up tonight, will be Simons Pale Ale and then one of wee stu's. Haven't decided on which one yet. Then I'll be packing up as much beer as I can carry to take to Darwin to continue the Grand Beer Odyssey that is the SA Xmas Case 05.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Joel said:


> Just finished my first beer from the Xmas case... TDA's Octoberfest. Loved it. TDA can you please post the recipe or PM me it? That's the kind of beer I want to make one day.
> 
> [post="97247"][/post]​



Will get around to it Joel.

Cheers & bollocks
TDA


----------



## Kai

Roach's IRA

Deep brown colour with a ruby hue but hard to tell when bottle is cloudy. Good solid tan head, caramel aroma and deep malty caramel flavour. Full bodied, but as Jayse mentions to me on chat a good dry finish.


----------



## warrenlw63

Kai said:


> Roach's IRA



Particularly good after lobbing mortar bombs at Downing St. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## wee stu

Joel said:


> then one of wee stu's. Haven't decided on which one yet. [post="97544"][/post]​



I'd suggest the Kilt Lifter Joel. 

I entered the Little Big Man in good faith, having brewed two bonza, bewt, ripper, dinkum, bottler batches to the same recipe previously, but this one is somewhat disappointing - even if it is a bit of an excited boy child :blink:


----------



## Boots

That's a shame Stu, tho I'm sure you're just being modest  I still rate your original little big man as one of my favourite beers.


----------



## jayse

Ok heres the drunken rantings i wrote down last nite while drinking roach's beer
Both were good beers.

CAP

apperance-colour looks to be spot on for style, clarity is to hard to judge as the carbonation was excessive and lost some beer from the bottle to foam on trying to bleed some of it out the cap which would have sent the yeast into suspension. head retention was good but the foam was like that of a sea water foam due to the high carbonation.

Aroma- quite hard to discribe as i'am not very familiar with the type of beer and aromas/flavours but sweet/worty/corny was what I wrote down. Hops are neutral and fermentation character is neutral. DMS does come to mind but i'am sure theres none there in realality.

Flavour-pale malt worty edge with what i can only put down to a corn like flavour aswell. Hops are quite neutral. After the intial high carb on opening it did settle down well to have a nice high carbonation which at the temps i drank it at by the end of the glass was down to medium. balance is sweet, was expecting crisp but on further inspection again of the guidelines this fits the style.
after taste is the sweet pale malt worty and again a flavour i can only speculate is that of corn.

overall-I was expecting a crisp beer but it is like the guidelines say it should be slighty sweet and semi creamy mouthfeel and bordering on medium bodied. Overall impression is the pale malty corn flavour and finish could be balanced some more with some extra bitterness and noble hop flavour.

good beer and could easy drink it till the cows come home only major flaw being losing half the bottle to foam trying to open it due to excessive carbonation.


Irish red ale

apperance-a bit darker than red more like dark amber to brown, hops are neurtal and the fermentation characters are also neutral. Carbonation is high and head retention is good.

Flavour- malty cloying sweet with a dry finish, hops are neutral but do balance the beer well, conditioning is a bit high. After taste is cloying carmel malty sweet but still dry at the same time due i think to the high carbonation, balance is about how i'd expect.

overall-aftertaste of cloying sweet caramel malt but almost dry sensation. caramal toffee like flavour, awesome lasting caramel cloying sweet but dryness on the end which has you sucking your mouth from the cloying sweetness which is still like i said somewhat dry I think it may be due because of the high carbonation level, medium to full body but quite dry cloying finish.
can't really pick any fault with this beer expect maybe the colour is not really red as such but that means very little to me really.
great beer. Most certainly the best part of this beer which I love is the sensation in the mouth with the co2 and dry caramel cloying sweet finish that is spectacual.
After knocking some co2 out of the last bit the sweetness does come through even more. Maybe couldn't sit and swill this beer down but you certainly can sit and enjoy it very much indeed.
The cloying sweetness is quite mouth puckering but with the carbonation is to me unreal, i loved it. extroadinary beer roach top work. If i haven't said it enough alreay the cloying sweetness in the finish on this beer is awesome and lasts forever.

I pick a lot of dark crystal in this beer and would proberly cut back a bit next time to come a bit closer to style.

Anyway i hope all that makes some sort of sense roach and i did enjoy beers very much.

I'am gunna crawl
Jayse


----------



## fergi

well after reading most of the reports on the xmas case i started to get worried,my xmas contribution was only my second extract beer i have done,i wasnt going to enter a xmas beer because all i have been doing before were cans and kits,but after trying the bulk malt route and boiling and adding my own type of hops and starting to use liquid yeast i put my second batch together and entered it in the xmas case.it was a bit young to be opened just yet as its only been in the bottles eight days,however it was in primary for 8 days and secondry for 14 days so today i put one into the freezer for an hour and a quarter then cracked the top off. i think i was pleasantly surprised because it did have a reasonable amount of carbonation and held a reasonable head,it laced all the way down the glass but by the time i got to the bottom the carb was getting a bit light on,no doubt another week or two will see this just right,it has a fairly strong hint of P.O.R maybe too much but i think if i left it for another month it may be a bit less hoppy and a bit smoother.all up i am quite pleased with it and i imagine after some of the better judges have had a sample i will get some worth while hints on how to improve it.all up i hope someone out there enjoys it for what it is, YOUNG,EXPERIMENTAL,but hopefully going in the right direction.i wont be offended by any constructive criticism
cheers
fergi


----------



## Jazman

ok i have had one of your beers fegi and i agree the por is over done but then i think with it not being as harsh it would be a good beer to drink on a hot day it did remind me of coops pale but also thing with boil u had it be hard to work out the hop utilization but still .....fegi keep up the good work maybe a noble holp like goldings,fuggles would make a just a s good beer ,am going to let the next one age and see how much better it gets....keep the way your going and you will slide down the slippery slope of ag


----------



## big d

the comments on the beers are great.looking forward to some more  

cheers
big d


----------



## Aaron

Just finished off the J1 Kiwi mongrel. A very nice drop. I could sit on that for a session. A nice aroma with a little malt and maybe a trace of honey. The hops were the major aroma. Very nice noblish aroma.

The flavour is very clean. A little malt at first then the hops and the bitterness kick in. A really nice hop flavour too and a nice assertive bitterness.

Good Times!


----------



## jayse

Aaron said:


> snipped>>>
> 
> Good Times!
> [post="97658"][/post]​




bad times!
you bloody legend aaron, a led zeppelin ending.


In the days of are youth i was told what it means to be a man.
Jayse


----------



## Aaron

Just enjoyed the Little Big Man. Much better than wee stu would have us believe. Really nice American hop aroma, amarillo? It did have a little chill haze but mine was not over carbonated at all. Behaved it's self very well when opened.

There may have been a little yeastiness in the flavout but only minor. Nice American hop flavour also. I got a hint of malt but not a lot. Not as bitter as I was expecting but still well balanced.


Boogie with stu


----------



## jayse

Aaron said:


> Boogie with stu
> [post="97671"][/post]​



:super:
yeah yeah yeah honey we've beer shaken all nite.


----------



## AnthonyMac

I love it, boys!!!


----------



## Aaron

So next up is Simon's Old that has been getting so much praise. Nice deep colour with low carbonation. Still poured a good head that hing around. Really nice rich aroma. Nice and roasty and malty.

At the first sip I thought it was a little sweet. Then after a couple it just kind of grew on me. It was almost like it magically came into balance with the bitterness balancing it out nicely. A top drop.


Just for Jayse

"Misty Mountain Hop"


----------



## AnthonyMac

The best led zerp song I've ever come accross. Thanks Aaron!!


----------



## wee stu

AnthonyMac said:


> The best led zerp song I've ever come accross. Thanks Aaron!!
> [post="97693"][/post]​



What I love to see, apparently young blokes showing their true age


----------



## Kai

SteveSA's dunkel, fantastic yet surprisingly light and refreshing malt aroma. I caught a fleeting but strong whiff of bubblegum while the beer was cold and fresh in the glass, but it's gone now. Gorgeous ruby-brown hue that would be making me wet my pants if it was clear and a nice tan head. Surprisingly dry finish considering the FG, but slightly overcarbonated which is detracting a little. Thanks for providing the recipe and other details, Steve.

[edit] a couple more degrees (and a little swirling) has knocked back the carbonation and rounded out the flavour better. It has also produced a little carbon flavour and made it seem a little bitter, which is surprising to me.


----------



## Jazman

just finished TDAs fiest bier und ist gut as i havent made many or tasted many fiest beers this one you can just taste a bit of hops not much but in comparing to my fiest beer maybe a tad bitter as mine was in sabsossa a tad bitter but im not complaining a great beer


Mr tall stu small man syndrone beer
this beer was good also a bit over carbed but nice drinking beer as as tu said the hops were a little astringent but not over bearing and by the time a small bit of it it want noticeable

So far the standard of beers in this case is very good i cant wait to get stuck into the rest


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Can't believe I have had 4 AFD's in the last 6 days. The Xmas case is singing out to be molested  

Here is my Oktoberfest recipe for those that requested it:

COLONEL KLINK'S OKTOBERFEST 
Oktoberfest/Marzen 


Type: All Grain
Date: 18/09/2005 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 27.86 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 58.2 % 
1.50 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 27.3 % 
0.67 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 12.2 % 
0.13 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 2.4 % 
32.00 gm Spalter [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (30 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Oktoberfest (Wyeast Labs #2263) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile


Measured Original Gravity: 1.054 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 % 
Bitterness: 25.4 

What I did:

1. 100% rain water. No chemicals except for Wyeat yeast nutrient.
2. Fermented at 10C for 3 weeks and 3 days.
3. Lagered at 0C for 4 weeks.
4. Bulk primed and bottled 20.5 litres on 8/11/05 with 150 grams of caster sugar.

If anyone does brew it I would love to hear how it turns out.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Can't believe I have had 4 AFD's in the last 6 days. The Xmas case is singing out to be molested
> 
> Here is my Oktoberfest recipe for those that requested it:
> 
> COLONEL KLINK'S OKTOBERFEST
> Oktoberfest/Marzen
> 
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 18/09/2005
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Brewer: Mark Rasheed
> Boil Size: 27.86 L Asst Brewer:
> Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Marks Equipment
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3.20 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 58.2 %
> 1.50 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 27.3 %
> 0.67 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 12.2 %
> 0.13 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 2.4 %
> 32.00 gm Spalter [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 21.5 IBU
> 15.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (30 min) Hops 2.9 IBU
> 10.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU
> 1 Pkgs Oktoberfest (Wyeast Labs #2263) Yeast-Lager
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> 
> 
> Measured Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
> Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
> Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 %
> Bitterness: 25.4
> 
> What I did:
> 
> 1. 100% rain water. No chemicals except for Wyeat yeast nutrient.
> 2. Fermented at 10C for 3 weeks and 3 days.
> 3. Lagered at 0C for 4 weeks.
> 4. Bulk primed and bottled 20.5 litres on 8/11/05 with 150 grams of caster sugar.
> 
> If anyone does brew it I would love to hear how it turns out.
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="97907"][/post]​



TDA,

What temp did you mash at please?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Hi Ross, mashed at 65 - 66C. I use a liquid filled thermometer so that is the limit of my accuracy, no decimal points.

C&B


----------



## Kai

Simon's Old

I agree with Jayse's assessment. Malt aroma is light caramel and there's a mild herbal hop aroma too. I've got it too cold though, and I fear it will be gone before it warms up properly. Perfectly balanced but maybe a wee bit fizzy for my liking just at the moment


----------



## Kai

Jayse's Rush steam beer

Wonderful. Got a nice candied citrus peel aroma, not sure if that's true to style or not but I like it. Dry woody finish with a good bitterness level but not harsh. Does dry the mouth out a tiny bit though but all that does is make me take another sip.


----------



## Kai

Joel's Rather Ordinary Bitter

Pours with the lowest head of the load so far. There's a trace of what may be diacetyl unless I'm imagining it, like one of my beers with a coopers yeast that's not conditioned yet. How long has it been in bottle, Joel?

Beyond that it is nice. Could maybe do with a little extra body and malt.


----------



## AnthonyMac

FYI - Earlier this eve I removed the cap of one of my BSVE Pils. I;m happy to announce that it aint that bad. I don';t want to blow my own trumpet - just wanted to let you know that it is safe for drinking. 

C&B

AMac


----------



## Kai

aMac's black shitter porter

pours black as the ace of spades with a thin tan head. Coffeelike aroma. Roasty qualities on the flavour, not to be a broken record but a hair overcarbonated for my tastes. I think the carbonation is enhancing the roast. Good finish, nice bitterness that intermingles with the dark grains well.


----------



## Boots

I'm not as good at written reviews as others, so I'll post pictorial reviews.

Simon's English Old Ale - Very Nice beer. Well done Simon


----------



## Boots

Anthony Mac's Black Shitty Porter.
Nice and roasty, with a dry finish


----------



## Kai

Shitty porter? Didn't you like it, boots?


----------



## Joel

Kai, it's been in the bottle about three weeks now I think. I only bulk primed with 90g of dextrose into about 21 litres. I wanted a low level of carbonation... looks like I got it 

Onto a different topic, what do special malts like Melanoidin, Carapils, CaraAroma, Munich, etc do for your beer? So if I had 4kg of pale malt, and a bit of one of these special types what would be the effect?

And what does diacetyl taste like?


----------



## Kai

Diacetyl tastes like caramel or butterscotch. I'm not 100% sure it's what I picked up, but it did taste like it.


----------



## big d

butterscotch taste can be very pronounced.never came across this until a few years back i went to a certain place in the adelaide hills and noticed it in one of there beers.thought twice about mentioning it to the brewer in case it was meant to be a trait of the beer.
for the record i cant remember the beer but it still tasted really nice.i went back for more so its not a bad thing at times.

cheers
big d


----------



## Aaron

Just had the J2 pils. Lovely aroma. Poured a small but decent head. Was a little haz. Not sure if it was chill haze as I drank it all before it got a chance to warm up. A very nice sharp bitterness straight up front and then you get the hop flavour after that. Probably not quite as clean as I would like a pils. A very nice beer that I enjoyed.


----------



## AnthonyMac

FYI - as previously posted the BSVE Pils (with the awfully smart label design) is not - I repeat - not a dud, however, after opening another tonght, I;m finding the carbonation to be getting up there quite quickly. I;m wondering (with my fairly un-edu-brew-cated mind) if the carb level may step up a little higher than I would like. Therefore, crack her open and have a try. I could be wrong on this, so if anyone has any thoughts as on it, please, let me know. I'd just hate for any to explode and filthy up yo fridges. 

Just a heads up, boys.

C&B

AMac


----------



## Jazman

ok he is the recipe for the kiwi mongel lager or j1


kiwi Mongrel lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.75
Anticipated OG: 1.05700 Plato: 14.037
Anticipated EBC: 10.5
Anticipated IBU: 39.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.3 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 334.126 4
82.6 4.75 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.420 4
4.3 0.25 kg. Powells Melanoidin Australia 302.702 50
8.7 0.50 kg. IMC Munich Australia 317.420 12

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.00 g. Pacific Sunrise Pellet 14.20 20.6 60 min.
15.00 g. Hallertauer Nz Aroma Pellet 5.50 7.1 30 min.
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.70 7.7 10 min.
30.00 g. Hallertauer Nz Aroma Pellet 5.50 3.7 5 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Nz Aroma Pellet 5.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2112 California Lager


----------



## Kai

I've cracked open the BSVE pils, got a nice minty herbal malty sweet aroma and a lasting head, colour seems a little too dark for style. I don't think it's quite ready yet, I think it would have dried out better after longer in bottle. Bitterness is great, I can notice it but it's not trying to rape and pillage the sides of my tongue. Somehow in all the careful tasting I've thoroughly drained my glass and enjoyed it, but I'm not sure it meets the guidelines for a pils.


----------



## Kai

Glacier summer ale... I can review my own beer, can't i? I've drunk enough of it.

Pours with little to no head, some haze but the light colour alleviates that a little. Very strong lemon oil aroma, lemon on flavour and a sour taste to it, although slightly sweet too. Carbonation is low but evident if held on the tongue. Also quite tingly from what I think is the sourness.


----------



## AnthonyMac

Thanks for the kind words Kai. The pils certainly is a little to dark for the style, but I do have an explanation for that - I just can't think of it right now. 

I've just gone out to my back room/brewery/brew storage facility to find a the results of a small explosion. Sorry GMK, all survived, but your TT couldn't seem to handle life in a bottle. Luckily for me, it wasn't ON the pool table, just near it, so only a small amount of stainage. Oh well - whats a pool table without a few beer stains - makes it more of a boys room if you ask me - just need a few cigi burns now......NOT!!!


----------



## Kai

MAH's M3 mild ale

Brown with reddish highlight, no head but carbonation is nice and it's clear as a ding dong dell. Fragrant grain aroma, rich full malty body with a dry finish. Smooth as silk, slight roasty/dark grain finish.

Excellent beer.


----------



## Kai

MAH's M4 mild ale

holds a small head slightly longer than M3, not as clear. Either slightly more acrid from the dark grain or slightly less full and rounded on the body, or both. M3 has my vote.


----------



## hawkesy

Aarons IPA,

Not a bad drop, mine was also a boy, however after the head settled it proved to be a smooth ale with a nice balance (Which was a welcome releif after one of my rye IPA's). Good work Aaron.

Cheers

Hawkesy and Colesy


----------



## Aaron

Jayse's Rush 2112

Excellent! Pours with a nice strong white head that hangs around. Fantastic fruity aroma. It's all about the hops with this one. A nice strong bitterness up front and plenty of hop flavour. It does have just a little malt character to give it a bit of balance. A top drop.


----------



## Kai

TDA's bitter

Malt and herbal hop with a little caramel. Clear dark copper colour with good but low head. Perfect carbonation and well balanced flavour, quite similar to the aroma.

Not sure about this beer, TDA. Please send me the rest of the batch for resampling.


----------



## Kai

Fergi's pale ale

Similar herbal qualities to TDA's bitter but less malt. Slightly grassy flavour, sweet with a very faint smoky finish. Dryness on the bitterness after a few sips that has me licking my chops repeatedly but does lend the beer a certain creaminess when combined with the carbonation and the sweetness & body.

[edit] astringency grows quite strong as I get through the beer


----------



## Kai

Tim's dark ale

Pours almost black as coal and almost flat as a tack. Realistically though it has a similar carbonation level to my american brown ale and I don't mind it at all.

Dark roasty grain aroma is quite prominent but there's no astringent ashtray flavour. Smells a bit like chicory. Flavour is similar and a sweetness seems to help that, but there's sort of a dry finish beyond that.

This one's interesting, it's like it was stepping up to being a stout but got lost along the way. Bear in mind, I think there's nothing wrong with getting lost along the way.


----------



## Kai

GMK's TT landlord ale

Cap bursts fizzy and the beer tumbles over-carbonated into my glass. Similar mild herbal/malt aroma to TDA's but a sharper edge to it. Hard to tell beyond the overcarbonation but it seems a trifle thin, other than that it seems well balanced and quite drinkable... again if not for the over-carbonation.


----------



## Kai

Bloody hell Ken, I left half a bottle of your TT alone on my benchtop and it spooged all over it.


----------



## Kai

GMK's imperial chocolate stout

Pours inky brown/black with a foamy coffee-coloured head that vanishes quickly. I certainly can't see through it. Aroma of chicory and chocolate. Also slightly overcarbonated.

Once the carb has settled down a bit (with a little judicious swirling), flavour is chocolate, chicory and a coffee with sugar. There seems to be enough bittering backbone to not make it too overly sweet, but I'm not getting any pleasant warmth as I think an imperial stout should have (from my woefully limited experience, of course). Also starts off sweet but finishes a little thin for my liking.


----------



## Kai

Jumping flaming jesus on a pogo stick, kenny, your ICS lost its load on my bench too


----------



## Kai

Jazman's J2

Aroma is nice and spicy. Beer itself is cleer as a bell and a standard amber colour. My head went but the beer has a nice carbonation level. Flavour keeps itself very well balanced, some tartness and a lingering slightly dry bitterness.


----------



## Jazman

Jayse skink fart is great nice copper dark amber colour nice aroma and nice balance no hop astringency which can ahppem with some heavily hopped apa 

nice on jayse


----------



## jayse

thanx jazman

I just drank GMK's beer or should i say tried to, down the sink :angry: undrinkable, both reminded me of nannas long drop, smelt like disinfectant and stale bog.
god damn.......... h34r: 


D'yer mak'er
Jayse


----------



## GMK

jayse said:


> thanx jazman
> 
> I just drank GMK's beer or should i say tried to, down the sink :angry: undrinkable, both reminded me of nannas long drop, smelt like disinfectant and stale bog.
> god damn.......... h34r:
> 
> 
> D'yer mak'er
> Jayse
> [post="99799"][/post]​




You never like my beers...anyway...


----------



## Kai

Resampling Joel's rather ordinary bitter, it's even better this time around. Had the same experience with Crispy's IPA the other night.

Two to go.


----------



## Kai

wee stu's wee heavy

caramel toffee aroma with a slight roastiness. malty caramel flavour with a lingering warmth and good carbonation. clear and dark. and sweet, also maybe a little licorice flavour.


----------



## hawkesy

G'day fellow brewers,

I just had a superb sample of SteveSA's On ya back for 80/. All that I can say is:

Wow Sitting here in 43 deg heat this beer (traditionally designed for much cooler climates) is F#%^ing grousse (pardon the piss weak pun if you get it) carbonation is spot on, color and clarity is also just right, from what I can tell (from inexperience) it is to style. Good work, great Beer, and get a frozen dog up ya kilt.

Well Done I see why it has won a couple of comps

Cheers 

Hawkesy & Ken


----------



## Kai

That's the only beer I have left. I haven't been able to justify opening it in this weather.


----------



## fergi

well i have just recieved my xmas case,put 4 stubbies in the freezer a short while ago ,so i am anticipating about 4 oclock to start tasting my xmas case,i will be commenting on each one but as i am not qualified to say wether a beer is true to style i will stick to,,how does it taste to me, i look for a descent holding head,carbonation,color doesnt matter,no over the top after taste and a nice clean finnish,but most of all would i like to make it myself.i prefer a nice malt finnish with a good mix of hops.seeya in a short while

fergi


----------



## GMK

Well put them in order Fergi - go from pilsners. lagers to pale ales, irish, poerters, darks stouts etc...

But above all have FUN...


----------



## fergi

ok heres my first couple of xmas case beers

[pedros pilsner
slightly cloudy could be that i threw them in the freezer to cool down,
thin head but lasts all the way ,laces nicely to the glass
initial taste very strong hop flavor
carbonation is good
smooth/creamy
last impression ,nice drop just slightly over hopped



2;skunk fart pale ale
cloudy,looks like a pale ale
thin head ,lasts pretty well,laces on the glass
initial taste ,very floral sweet taste
good carbonation
smooth
floral taste too overpowering for my taste,cut back on the hops and i think this would be a nice drop also


3;onya back for 80/
first pour nice look,good head,
first taste,refreshing,simple mix of taste and aroma,pleasant after taste
carbonation slightly low but i think this is true to style
3/4 through glass still clean taste,nice head still and laces nicely
missus grabs glass sloshes it down the throat,"i like that one,why dont your beers taste like that" ME,"go and get yourself dressed ,and paint your face
anyway this is a well made beer,presentation 1st class labeling,
final taste ,onya back steve sa.well done


----------



## fergi

well thats all i had time for tonite have to leave some room for a few tonite,going next door to drink my neighbours megaswill keg beer,at least its coopers pale ale,wont be too bad actually,will post some more tomorrow afternoon
cheers
fergi


----------



## Kai

SteveSA's 80/-

This is my final beer of the case, and for good reason. 

No review on this one, just kicking back and enjoying, and wishing you all a fantastic new year.


----------



## fergi

ok just having another xmas brew,dont know what this one is,its marked j2 on cap so here goes my opinion

first pour looks inviting with a bit of chill haze i think
low head with nice carbonation,
bitterness is spot on for my taste
bit of fruity taste=nice
second pour into the glass to finish whats left in bottle produces a few grains of the yeast but doesnt have that bottom of the bottle taste.
smooth creamy taste,
1/2 glass sitting in front of me while im on computer but dont want to finnish drinking this one


reason being there will not be any left and i am really enjoying this one.
if i could make this one out of my liquid malt and hops i would make this my staple beer.
i know all my mates who shy away from home beer would love it 
this is the beer i have been trying to make,top beer here whoever owns it
head all the way to the bottom ,nice lacing, damm why cant i make somthing like this
cheers


fergi


----------



## GMK

Pretty sure teh J2 is Jazmans - send him a PM - i am sure he will supply the recipe.


----------



## fergi

ok heres another one that is only marked on the top .poor effort for labelling like the last one i had with the j2,but that was a super beer,anyway this one is marked m3.
first pour,looks like a dark ale,nice dark tan color with low but nice head.
very low carbonation here but still holding head up after about 2 minutes

first taste
very nice first taste for an almost flat beer,style here is probably near the mark though i would think another 3 to 4 weeks in bottle would give it a bit more carb.
flat beer i say but still holding a nice film over head,laces to glass
aroma nice ,second taste gives aroma on the nose with a malty flavour and quite refreshing for a dark ale too maybe its an amber ale.probably more like it.

only thing i can find wrong with this beer is its lack of carbonation,i am 3/4 way through it and keep holding it up to the light searching for some more bubbles,i would like to know the recipe for this one also but its probably an AG beer which is beyond my capabilities 
ok well all the beers i have tasted i have given them marks out of 20 for my own information,i will keep these but if the brewers want me to publish my marks out of 20 i will later,but if just my opinion is fine that is ok too

cheers

fergi


----------



## Aaron

fergi said:


> ok heres another one that is only marked on the top .poor effort for labelling like the last one i had with the j2,but that was a super beer,anyway this one is marked m3.
> [post="100270"][/post]​



If you reasd this thread you can find out where all of these beers came from and what style they are,


----------



## Jazman

j2 recipe it is an all grain beer with hops from nz that u will have trouble getting in sa 

Over The Ditch Pils

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.75
Anticipated OG: 1.05692 Plato: 14.018
Anticipated EBC: 8.4
Anticipated IBU: 44.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 23.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 31.17 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.04383 SG 10.91 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.6 4.75 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.420 4
13.0 0.75 kg. IMC Munich Australia 317.420 12
4.3 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 309.069 3

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Super Alpha Pellet 11.10 18.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.00 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.70 16.4 30 min.
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.70 7.7 10 min.
25.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.00 1.7 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2112 California Lager


----------



## tangent

only takes 2 weeks and a cheque book Jaz 
(i still use about 1/3 the amount of Nelson that you use  )
cheers


----------



## Jazman

depends on thte ber tangent to what u uses but yes u can import then but locla places of bussiness may not have em plus in this beer i would drop the super alpha as i dont like it and use saaz or anothe noble or even the southern cross hop


----------



## fergi

ok 2 more samples last nite
first was tda,s nottingham special bitter
first pour ,carbonation was good,thin head
malty flavour at first sip.
head gave in at half mast,this could have been because i was having this with a beef rib steak on the bone and could have been the fat on my lips from the steak.however the carbonation fell away to zero also,nice aroma on the nose as i was drinking it,i would have expected a bit more of a hop hit with this one but didnt happen


next one was joels rather ordinary bitter
first pour into the glass had large bubbles clinging to the side of the glass,thin head slightly cloudy.
first taste malty kick with a hint of hops,liked it
second mouthfull more of the hops at the back of the mouth and carb has turned to finer bubbles.
poured rest of bottle into glass and this has made a really nice lacy head.
head stay all the way to the last drop,nice hop hit now on the tongue
well balanced beer,i think i will try this one out as well.not sure but i gather it was about 23 litres

cheers
fergi


----------



## Joel

Hi fergi, glad you liked it. It was a standard 23 litre batch. I had 30L in the kettle, boiled down to 24L. Lost 1L to the kettle.

I had a second try of my own beer after coming back from 2 weeks in Darwin. I was lucky to have any left... the father-in-law drank almost all of my beer (none of the xmas case though!). I was pleasantly surprised by it. Next time I'll drop the Crystal and add in some Melanoidin or something.


----------



## fergi

well this one is fergis hamley bridge ale"thats me"

the reason for doing this one is that i took it out of the fridge by mistake and opened it up before i realised so i thought i would give it the same going over as the rest of the brews
1st pour ,nice carbonation,good color,thin head
first taste is a malty hit with a touch of hops afterwards
after a couple of minutes the head has really dissapeared to just a film but laces to the glass
halfway down the glass very light film on the head,carbonation is just there but still quite pleasant to drink
this beer when i drank it on xmas day had a bit too much hop bite but after another week in the bottle it really has mellowed
over all it needs a bit more head ,this is a lot like tda,s nottingham special bitter.

cheers
fergi

2 more to sample tonite but that will be after tea


----------



## fergi

just crabbed a couple of tasters for tonight,having a pasta with chicken sauce,so the 2 that came out were j1 and hawkeys irish red i think,looking forward to trying that hawksey
fergi


----------



## Jazman

just had tda bitter

a nice easy drinking beer cit is clean with a nice touch of hops and the end of the palate and just the right carbination for an english style beer i could drink this beer all day top job TDA 



Mah mild while the beer is young it is also anothe easy dringing ale and in good balance of hops and malt and right carbination for style i could also drink theis beer all day top job MAH


----------



## fergi

well heres hawkesys irish red
1st pour
nice gold/slight hint of red
nice firm lite head,good carbonation for this style
1st taste=very smooth,malt flavor ,somthing else there that i can taste but not sure what it is,very nice though,not sure if its the melanoidin or crystal that i can taste
im not able to disect beers very well with my lack of knowledge

im down to the end of this one and cant crack that flavor,i know this sounds a bit stupid but its like a nutty flavor that i can taste on the palate
nice lacing still got a head and clean finnish
topbeer
fergi

what hops did you use hawkey


----------



## Gulf Brewery

GMK's TT Clone
Colour is golden, slight haze, extremely over carbonated. 
Aroma is low levels of what you expect in a wheat beer with a sour note in the background. It has a no distinctive flavours, although it is balanced and had a very light dry body. My wife described the aftertaste of that of a cleaning fluid.

Sorry GMK, but I think with the over carbonation, dryness and taste combination, we have a clear case of bacterial infection in this one. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Ok another GMK one - The ICS

Only one comment on this one - nice choc / roast aroma, but it has the same infection as the TT clone 

Pedro


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Next one up is Jayse's Skunk Fart Pale Ale

Bit disappointed with this one compared to some of the other versions of this one that I have had, but still a good beer
High carbonation (fraction too high), nice white head, good head retention, (probably wouldn't be as good it the carbonation was lower)
Citris / floral aroma dominates. Definite citrus hop flavour which lingers, bitterness balanced with the malt but it could have a bit more bitterness. 

A very drinkable beer

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## hawkesy

Fegi,

From memory the Hops were Target pellets, looking at my promash recipe I had them down as a 22g for 60 min, however I am pretty sure I threw a few in for aroma. I can't find the final promash version, maybe it's at work. Organised as usual! Glad you enjoyed it.

Cheers

Hawkesy


----------



## Boots

I just wanted to let everyone know that I did make the donation for the Xmas charity case, but as yet haven't received any kind of receipt to post here and let you know I've done it.

I've been enjoying most of the beers over the christmas period, and there have been some real standout beers. Can't remember most of them in enough detail to say anything more useful though 

Cheers


----------



## Aaron

Just polishing of Pedro's Pils. A very tidy example it is too.

Really nice and bitter but smooth. Probably a little more bitter than most commercial examples but spot on for my taste. The body is just right as it slides across the palate. Finishing with and having a lovely hoppy after taste.

Please sir, can I have some more?


----------



## fergi

ok this is J1 on the cap of this beer,1st pour,good head,plenty of carbonation,light honey color,first mouthfull is like WOW,this beer rocks,nice malt hit balanced with a smooth hopfinish,"perfect combination"top up from rest of the bottle and this has given it a beautifull full white head,best so far,nice lacing ,this beer i could sit on for the afternoon especially a nice warm day ,watching the missus mow the lawn???? no that doesnt happen,mouth feel is perfect with a nice warm aftertaste on the back of the mouth
this is definately the best beer i have tasted,previous best was J2,i have been giving all the beers marks out of 20,made up from 4 different criteria,this one has just knocked off the previous best which was the J2,this has to be an AG beer
cheers
fergi


----------



## Kai

I think the majority of the case beers are.


----------



## Aaron

I'm working my way through Amac's Black Shitter Porter. A very tasty drop. It reminds me of my porter but the body is a little liter. A very nice roasty taste with a really nice dark bitter chocolate flavour. A bit of espresso coffee flavours too. Alittle sweetness to balance the malt but it finishes nice and dry. I like it. A nice drop mate.


----------



## fergi

just opened up a rush 2112
1st pour way overcarbed ,but at least i can let it sit for a minute,dont mind if they are over carbed that can be waited out in a few minutes
love the hop aroma in this one though havent tasted it as yet ,still letting it settle,lovely color,reminds me of a coopers pale ale
heres another one of those beers that grabs you on first taste,honey flavour coming through ,though probably hasnt any honey in it but really smooth to drink this one
just topped up again,this ones definately a boy,
i can feel the hop bite now on the tongue,just right
this beer ,looks and tastes like the great pale ale that grumpys serve up at their brewhaus,im impressed by this one.getting near the end,still great head,taste in the mouth,love the aroma,ill take another dozen of this one thank you
cheers
fergi


----------



## fergi

just added up my scorecard,this one is equal top in my book.dam i have to go and drink my crap now,saving the beach brewery one to have with my bbq tonite,scotch fillet soaked in olive oil,garlic,ginger,sea salt,ground black pepper corns and italian parsley.
with home grown tomatoes cucumbers,lettuce,spring onions and store bought avacado
fergi


----------



## fergi

well the beach brewery pale ale was also a lovely pale ale,poured well,classic pale ale color,with just the right amount of hops to keep me happy,
another one that when emptying the rest of the bottle into my glass puffed the head up nicely with nice lacing on the glass,near the end beer has got a bit warmer but still a really nice flavor coming through,no yeasty taste as it gets down near the bottom and warmer,a delicious pale ale again,well brewed Aaron,is this an ag or kit,i would like this recipe too if it can be made from all malt extract
cheers
fergi


----------



## Jazman

Fergi glad you like the j1 my kiwi mongrel lager if u need the recipe have a look in the post with a few pages back as i have posted the recipe there


----------



## Aaron

fergi said:


> is this an ag or kit,i would like this recipe too if it can be made from all malt extract
> [post="101044"][/post]​



It is an all grain beer. You can see a recipe here. The version you have is a little different to this. There is no mash hop and there was small 30min and 10mon additions that took it to about 32IBU. I don't know how you would go recreating it using extract as it is predominantly Munich malt. I don't remember ever seeing Munich extract in a brew shop. That said I know bugger all about extract brewing.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. That is my quaffing beer.


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Tonights beer was wee_stu's Kilt Lifter Wee Heavy

Good malty aroma (caramel) - flavour of caramel and a touch of smokiness. A little diacetly as it warms. Carbonation a bit high which stops it sitting on the tongue as well as I would like  

Overall - 2 words - bloody beautiful

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Aaron

Just knocked off the BSVE Pils from AnthonyMac. It went down a treat. Very nice noble aroma with just a little bit of esters noticeable. The beer was a little cloudy but that didn't get in the way for me.

Nice up front bitterness but not over the top. Was fairly clean but just a little noticeable esters in the finish. If I had a few more I would be getting stuck into them tonight.


----------



## fergi

ok ive got another boy beer here,wee stu,s american indian pale ale,its really excited at the moment so i cant get to the beer for the head trying to jump out of the glass

lovely pale honey color,too much carbonation at the moment which i dont mind because you can wait a few minutes for it to die down a bit,only problem its 35 deg here and i am dying to get at this one,ok just tried swallowing the first mouthfull and its gone down the wrong way,bad start here.

i have just put the glass back into the fridge i dont want it getting warm before i can drink it properly,im going to leave it in there for 10 minutes.this is another brewer who has gone to a lot of trouble to make this a first class presentation with an extremly attractive label,,well done on this stu.

ok here we go again,its out of the fridge and looks like its settled down heaps,
yes first mouthfull,good balance here ,malty hit with a nice hop taste coming through
,theres a slight problem here though,im looking at the glass and its got an inch left in the bottom,where the hell has it all gone to.well its all gone now and i must say this is another one of those beers that is top shelf,i guess i drank too hard at first and didnt sit back and appreciate it enough,on finishing this one it is just the right mix again of malt and hops,when i took the first mouthfull and it went down the wrong way a few minutes later i thought it was a bit too hoppy but it was only the carbonation giving it that bite,well done stu,top drop here also
fergi


----------



## fergi

well im into crispys IPA now,pours with a good head,again a little over carbed,nice clear beer with a light gold color,first taste a bit of a hop hit here,tastes like por but not sure after a couple of mouthfulls,after about 25 mins back in the fridge i have brought it back out,most of the bubbly carb has now gone with small gentle bubbles coming from the bottom,the first tasting i had after a couple of mouthfuls i thought no this is too over the top now with the after taste ,too strong,after its cool rest in the glass and sitting in the fridge i gave it a second go and wow what a difference in the whole beer,obviously the first taste was a bite from excessive carb but after a rest in my fridge this is a really nice beer.smooth creamy head now,a bit of a hop bite,nice lacing on the glass and a wonderful hop aroma coming through,definately not POR hops now but i cant pick it.yes this is another nice beer from the sa xmas case.nice job crispy

fergi


----------



## Crispy

Holy snappin' duckshit Batman!!!!

Sittin' out the back sippin' an IPA, when kaboom....one of the xmas case beers explodes in my bar and scares the piss outa me.....good thing I wasnt in the bar I guess....

Once the heart rate subsided, I looked in to see brown glass and beer everywhere...

alas......the Rush 2112 is no more.

Got any more Jayse?....woulda liked to have tried that.

Oh, and I tried the Freedom Ale last night - very nice, well done to whoever made that...(I could look back through the post and find out, but I'm a lazy bugger)

Cheers, :beer: 

Crispy


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Tonights beer were from the Kai stable. 

Both were a bit undercarbonated which was more noticeable with the Glacier summer ale.

Glacier summer ale.
Nice fruit / honey aroma and a sweetness on that palate. it was almost a little bit cloying at the finish and may need to be attenuated a bit more. SWMBO took the glass after I had a few sips and didn't return it until it was empty


The American Double Brown Ale
Aroma of choc / coffee and also on the palate. Good malt flavours, med / full mouthfeel and finish to it.though could do a with some more bitterness to balance it. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Kai

The Glacier was a bit of a puzzler. The attenuation was good, it went from 1.048 to 1.008, and the calculated bitterness was supposed to be around 36 IBU. Did not taste like it, though.


----------



## fergi

ok just finished a BSVE pilsner,22 on the cap,pours a reasonable head first up
slightly cloudy but not to bad ,slight lacing on the glass,dont know why i always comment on the lacing but somhow it seems to add to the sight appeal which makes the beer taste better.???? nice light hop flavor coming through,malty and this is a really nice lager, 

no its a bloody nice lager,smooth creamy and i could drink some more of these
well made whoever owns it,was this an AG or somthing different
cheers
fergi


----------



## Jazman

fergi the bsve pils anthony macs beer and i think it an all grain beer and i think in the case 98% are all grain beers


----------



## wee stu

Fergi, I think you will find that all the beers in your case are all grain with the possible exception of GMK's Imperial Chocolate Stout - which has a smattering of other additions  

I have been too lazy to post individual reviews, but with only 15 bottles remaining I have to say I have been most impressed. The high standard of last year's case has certainly been matched, superceded even  .

Might be the time of year, but the pils and the APAs have tended to slip down the most appreciatively this year. I have enjoyed some beautiful beers that might just have been better appreciated if cellared until at least the air con got switched off  .

Mental note to myself .... "Must practice moderation with some of the heavier beers next year".

awrabest, stu


----------



## Kai

wee stu said:


> Fergi, I think you will find that all the beers in your case are all grain with the possible exception of GMK's Imperial Chocolate Stout - which has a smattering of other additions



There's at least one other partial in there too h34r:


----------



## jayse

Crispy said:


> Holy snappin' duckshit Batman!!!!
> 
> [post="101739"][/post]​



God damn, sorry Chris, I don't think i'll have any left by the time I see you next but all the same i'll have something for ya, send me the dry cleaning bill for the trousers you were wearing at the time. :lol: 

I did try to carbonate the hell out of the beer to go for the real authentic steam beer carbonation, sadly I should not have used very old light weight twist top swill bottles. <_< 

Anyway i'll make it up to ya somehow, someday. :chug: :chug: 

A horse called war.
Jayse


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Not being a guzzler like some of the other South Aussies

MAHs M4
Dark brown with a tinge of red
Good malt aroma, a bit bread like
medium carbonation with very low head which is spot on for this style, the beer laces nicely down the side of the glass.
Med to med-full body and an excellent balance of malt and hops. Good flavours as the beer warms to the correct temperature - malty with a bit of choc, touch of roast

Overall, another excellent beer.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Hawkseys Rye IPA was getting to excited in the bottle and decided it needed to get out whilst I was away for work.  

I have drunk around 1/2 my case and am enjoying them. Big ups for Jazmans J1, MAH's M3, Pedros Plight, Crispy's IPA and The Belgian Pale from Wildbeesattack (I think).

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Kai, I cracked your ABBA last night and it was bloody lovely :beerbang: 

Could you put the recipe up please, could not find it on this thread.

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK

I took some of the Xmas Case down to Goolwa to share with my dad on the weekend.
WIll need to find the recipe for the Skunk Fart and the M3, really nice - i also liked Hawksey's Rye IPA...
still got the other half of the Xmas Case to drink.


----------



## Kai

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Kai, I cracked your ABBA last night and it was bloody lovely :beerbang:
> 
> Could you put the recipe up please, could not find it on this thread.
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="104209"][/post]​




I'm glad you liked it. Yours wasn't flat, was it?

It was a partial, recipe is as follows:



> Simcoe american brown ale, xmas case
> american double brown ale
> 
> brewed 25/9/05
> 
> 16% 800g JW ale malt
> 16% 800g pils malt
> 12% 600g Weyermann munich
> 4%	200g Weyermann Cara Aroma
> 2%	100g TF chocolate
> 
> 200g sugar
> 1.5kg LME
> 
> target volume 21L
> target gravity 1.050
> target bitterness 46 IBU
> 
> 
> 20g Simcoe 12% AA @ 60, 26 IBU
> 30g Simcoe 12% AA @ 15, 20 IBU
> 30g Simcoe @ flameout
> 
> Wyeast 1056
> 
> OG 1.054
> FG 1.014
> 
> fermented at around 21-22C



The sugar is just to balance the low attenuation of the extract. I'm sure you could just replace them both with the equivalent amount of pale base grain. I treated the extract as 50% of the grain bill.


----------



## Aaron

I have given up on posting about every beer but I just had one that requires a mention. Just knocked of the "Kilt Lifter". A sensational drop. A nice rich malty flavour with plenty of complex supporting flavours. A great alcohol warmth. Everything you would want from the style. Thank you Stu. I really enjoyed it. Cheers.


----------



## GMK

last night i had teh Colonel Klink Octoberfest - really really good - will need to add that to the brew list.....

Looks like this years Xmas Case is a resounding Success - except for mine - sorry about the over carbonation and infection that developed later on - i had both entries judged at SABSOSA - they scored 32 and 36 out of 50 with no mention of any infections - hence it must have developed later - but i wanted to put tried, tested and judged beer in - will do better this year.

Thanks to all who have made teh Xmas and Charity Case a HUGE Success Last Year.


----------

